# Nine different generation definitions for Gen X, Y, and Z



## Cocoa Puff

I have a nine definitions for Baby Boomers, Gen X, Gen Y and Gen Z, some will have the Silent/Boomer cusp, Boomer/X Cusp, X/Y Cusp, Y/Z Cusp, Z/Alpha Cusp, or graduation classes. We already know that 1946-1964 is the standard definition of Baby Boomers, so most of them won't include the Baby Boomer spans.

*Def. #1*

Gen X = 1965-1979

Early X = 1965-1969 (Boomer Traits)

Core X = 1970-1974 (Almost or fully 100% X)

Late X = 1975-1979 (Y Traits)


Gen Y = 1980-1999

Early Y = 1980-1984 (X Traits)

Core Y = 1985-1994 (Almost or fully 100% Y)

Late Y = 1995-1999 (Z Traits)


Gen Z = 2000-2019

Early Z = 2000-2004 (Y Traits)

Core Z = 2005-2014 (Almost or fully 100% Z)

Late Z = 2015-2019 (Alpha Traits)


*Def. #2*

Silent/Boomer Cusp = 1942-1945

Core Boomer = 1946-1960

Boomer/X Cusp = 1961-1964 (Overall leaning Boomer)

Core Gen X = 1965-1976

X/Y Cusp = 1977-1981

Core Gen Y = 1982-1994

Y/Z Cusp = 1995-2000

Core Gen Z = 2001-2008

Z/Alpha = 2009-2015


*Def. #3 (This website's definition)*

Gen X = 1965-1976

Early X = 1965-1968 (Boomer Traits)

Core X = 1969-1972 (Almost or fully 100% X)

Late X = 1973-1976 (Y Traits)


Gen Y = 1977-1994

Early Y = 1977-1982 (X Traits)

Core Y = 1983-1988 (1985-1986, or mid 80s babies are the epicenter of Millennials)

Late Y = 1989-1994 (Z Traits)

Gen Z = 1995-2012? (There is no endpoint so I am using 2012 for now)

Early Z = 1995-2000 (Y Traits)

Core Z = 2001-2006 (2003 and 2004 babies, or early/mid 2000s babies are the epicenter)

Late Z = 2007-2012 (Alpha Traits)


*Def. #4*

Boomer/X Cusp = 1961-1964 (1961 and 1962 lean Boomer, 1963 and 1964 lean X)

Gen X = 1963-1979

Early X = 1965-1967 (Boomer Traits)

Core X = 1968-1973 (Unequivocally Gen X)

Late X = 1974-1976 (Y Traits)

X/Y Cusp = 1977-1981 (1977-1979 leaning X, 1980 and 1981 leaning Y)


Millennials = 1980-1998

Early Millennial = 1982-1985 (X Traits)

Core Millennial = 1986-1992 (Unequivocally Millennial)

Late Millennial = 1993-1996 (Z Traits)

Gen Y/Z Cusp = 1997-2000 (1997 and 1998 lean Y, 1999 and 2000 lean Z)


Gen Z = 1999-2016

Early Z = 2001-2004 (Y Traits)

Core Z = 2005-2010 (Unequivocally Z)

Late Z = 2011-2014 (Alpha Traits)

Z/Alpha Cusp = 2015-2018 (2015 and 2016 lean Z, 2017 and 2018 lean Alpha)


*Def. #5*

Gen Jones, a.ka., Boomer/X Cusp leaning X = 1965-1968 (late 1964-mid 1968)

True Cusps, slightly leaning X = 1965-1966 (late 1964-mid 1966)

Baby Cusps, heavily leaning X = 1967-1968 (late 1966-mid 1968)

Pure X = 1969-1976 (late 1968-mid 1976)

Pure Early X (90-100% X Traits, Not Core but not cuspy, either. Boomer Traits die) = 1969-1970 (late 1968-mid 1970)

Core X (1000% X Traits) = 1971-1974 (late 1970-mid 1974)

Epicenter X (Infinity percent X Traits) = 1972-1973 (late 1971-mid 1973)

Pure Late X (90-100% X Traits, Not Core but not cusp, either. Millennial Traits born) = 1975-1976 (late 1974-mid 1976)

Xennials, a.ka., X/Y Cusp leaning X = 1977-1980 (late 1976-mid 1980)

Baby Cusps, heavily leaning X = 1977-1978 (late 1976-mid 1978)

True Cusps, slightly leaning X = 1979-1980 (late 1978-mid 1980)

Xennials, a.ka., X/Y Cusp leaning Y = 1981-1984 (late 1980-mid 1984)

True Cusps, slightly leaning Y = 1981-1982 (late 1980-mid 1982)

Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Y = 1983-1984 (late 1982-mid 1984)

Pure Y = 1985-1992 (late 1984-mid 1992)

Pure Early Y (90-100% Y Traits, Not Core but not cuspy, either. X Traits die) = 1985-1986 (late 1984-mid 1986)

Core Y (1000% Y Traits) = 1987-1990 (late 1986-mid 1990)

Epicenter Y (Infinity percent Y Traits) = 1988-1989 (late 1987-mid 1989)

Pure Late Y (90-100% Y Traits, Not Core but not cusp, either. Z Traits born) = 1991-1992 (late 1990-mid 1992)

Zillennials, a.ka., Y/Z Cusp leaning Y = 1993-1996 (late 1992-mid 1996)

Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Y = 1993-1994 (late 1992-mid 1994)

True Cusps, slightly leaning Y = 1995-1996 (late 1994-mid 1996)

Zillennials, a.ka., Y/Z Cusp leaning Z = 1997-2000 (late 1996-mid 2000)

True Cusps, slightly leaning Z = 1997-1998 (late 1996-mid 1998)

Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Z = 1999-2000 (late 1998-mid 2000)

Pure Z = 2001-2008 (late 2000-mid 2008)

Pure Early Z (90-100% Z Traits, Not Core but not cuspy, either. Millennial Traits die) = 2001-2002 (late 2000-mid 2002)

Core Z (1000% Z Traits) = 2003-2006 (late 2002-mid 2006)

Epicenter Z (Infinity percent Z Traits) = 2004-2005 (late 2003-mid 2005)

Pure Late Z (90-100% Z Traits, Not Core but not cusp, either. Alpha Traits born) = 2007-2008 (late 2006-mid 2008)

Zalphas, a.ka., Z/Alpha Cusp leaning Z = 2009-2012 (late 2008-mid 2012)

Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Z = 2009-2010 (late 2008-mid 2010)

True Cusps, slightly leaning Z = 2011-2012 (late 2010-mid 2012)


*Def. #6*

Gen X = 1964-1980

Early Gen X = 1964-1968

Core Gen X = 1969-1975

Late Gen X = 1976-1980

Millennials = 1981-1998

Early Millennials = 1981-1986

Core Millennials = 1987-1992

Late Millennials = 1993-1998

Gen Z = 1999-2010

Early Gen Z = 1999-2002

Core Gen Z = 2003-2006

Late Gen Z = 2007-2010


*Def. #7*

Pure Late Silent (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Boomer influences or is just probably 100% Silent) = 1938-1940 (late 1937-mid 1940, a.k.a. Classes of 1956-1958) Mid-late 40s kids

Silent/Boomer Cusp = 1941-1947 (late 1940-mid 1947, a.k.a. Classes of 1959-1965) Mostly 50s kids
Classes of 1959-1961 (late 1940-mid 1943, a.k.a. 40s/50s kid hybrids, leaning 40s) lean Silent, Classes of 1963-1965 (late 1944-mid 1947, a.k.a. Early-mid 50s kids) lean Boomer, Class of 1962 (late 1943-mid 1944, a.k.a. Early 50s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Silent or Boomer

Pure Early Boomer (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Silent influences or is just probably 100% Boomer) = 1948-1950 (late 1947-mid 1950, a.k.a. Classes of 1966-1968) Mid-late 50s kids

Core Boomer (Absolutely Baby Boomer) = 1951-1955 (late 1950-mid 1955, a.k.a. Classes of 1969-1973) 50s/60s kid hybrids

Pure Late Boomer (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few X influences or is just probably 100% Boomer) = 1956-1958 (late 1955-mid 1958, a.k.a. Classes of 1974-1976) Pure 60s kids

Boomer/X Cusp = 1959-1965 (late 1958-mid 1965, a.k.a. Classes of 1977-1983) 60s/70s kid hybrids
Classes of 1977-1979 (late 1958-mid 1961, a.k.a. Late-ish 60s kids) lean Boomer, Classes of 1981-1983 (late 1962-mid 1965, a.k.a. Early 70s kids) lean X, Class of 1980 (late 1961-mid 1962, a.k.a. 60s/70s kid hybrids, could be a 60s kid or a 70s kid) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Boomer or X

Pure Early X (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Boomer influences or is just probably 100% X) = 1966-1968 (late 1965-mid 1968, a.k.a. Classes of 1984-1986) Pure 70s kids

Core X (Absolutely Gen X) = 1969-1973 (late 1968-mid 1973, a.k.a. Classes of 1987-1991) Mostly 70s kids

Pure Late X (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Millennial influences or is just probably 100% X) = 1974-1976 (late 1973-mid 1976, a.k.a. Classes of 1992-1994) Early-ish 80s kids

Gen X/Y Cusp = 1977-1983 (late 1976-mid 1983, a.k.a. Classes of 1995-2001) Mostly 80s kids
Classes of 1995-1997 (late 1976-mid 1979, a.k.a. Pure 80s kids) lean X, Classes of 1999-2001 (late 1980-mid 1983, a.k.a. 80s/90s kid hybrids, mostly 80s) lean Y, Classes of 1998 (late 1979-mid 1980, a.k.a. Late 80s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean X or Y

Pure Early Y (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen X influences or is just probably 100% Y) = 1984-1986 (late 1983-mid 1986, a.k.a. Classes of 2002-2004) Early-ish 90s kids

Core Y (Absolutely Gen Y) = 1987-1991 (late 1986-mid 1991, a.k.a. Classes of 2005-2009) Mid-late 90s kids

Pure Late Y (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Z influences or is just probably 100% Y) = 1992-1994 (late 1991-mid 1994, a.k.a. Classes of 2010-2012) Mostly 00s kids

Gen Y/Z Cusp = 1995-2001 (late 1994-mid 2001, a.k.a. Classes of 2013-2019, the classes of the twenty-teens) 00s kids
Classes of 2013-2015 (late 1994-mid 1997, a.k.a. Early-mid 00s kids) lean Y, Classes of 2017-2019 (late 1998-mid 2001, a.k.a. Late-ish 00s kids) lean Z, Class of 2016 (late 1997-mid 1998, a.k.a. Mid 00s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Y or Z

Pure Early Z (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Millennial influences or is just probably 100% Z) = 2002-2004 (late 2001-mid 2004, a.k.a. Classes of 2020-2022) Mostly 10s kids

Core Z (Absolutely Gen Z) = 2005-2009 (late 2004-mid 2009, a.k.a. Classes of 2023-2027) Early-mid 10s kids

Pure Late Z (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Alpha influences or is just probably 100% Z) = 2010-2012 (late 2009-mid 2012, a.k.a. Classes of 2028-2030) Late 10s kids

Gen Z/Alpha Cusp = 2013-2019 (late 2012-mid 2019, a.k.a. Classes of 2031-2037) 20s kids
Classes of 2031-2033 (late 2012-mid 2015, a.k.a. Early 20s kids) lean Z, Classes of 2035-2037 (late 2016-mid 2019, a.k.a. Pure 20s kids) lean Alpha, Class of 2034 (late 2015-mid 2016, a.k.a. Early-mid 20s kids, could be an Early or Mid 20s kid) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Z or Alpha

Pure Early Alpha (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Z influences or is just probably 100% Alpha) = 2020-2022 (late 2019-mid 2022, a.k.a. Classes of 2038-2040) Late 20s kids


*Def. #8*

Generation Jones = 1958-1967

Generation X = 1968-1976

Generation Catalano = 1977-1985

Millennials = 1986-1994

Generation Katniss = 1995-2002

Homelanders = 2003-2011


*Def. #9 (The one I personally use)*

Boomers = 1946-1963

Early Boomers = 1946-1951 (Silent-influenced)

Core Boomers = 1952-1957 (Completely devoid of Silent or Gen X influences)

Late Boomers = 1958-1963 (Gen X-influenced)

Generation X = 1964-1981

Early Gen X = 1964-1969 (Boomer-influenced)

Core Gen X = 1970-1975 (Completely devoid of Boomer or Millennial influences)

Late Gen X = 1976-1981 (Millennial-influenced)

Generation Y (Millennials) = 1982-1999

Early Millennials = 1982-1987 (Gen X-influenced)

Core Millennials = 1988-1993 (Completely devoid of Gen X or Gen Z influences)

Late Millennials = 1994-1999 (Gen Z-influenced)

Generation Z (Plurals)= 2000-2017

Early Gen Z = 2000-2005 (Millennial-influenced)

Core Gen Z = 2006-2011 (Completely devoid of Millennial or Alpha influences)

Late Gen Z = 2012-2017 (Alpha-influenced)

Summing up all of these definitions, the ultimate Boomer birth year is 1955, the ultimate Jones birth year is 1963, the ultimate Gen X birth year is 1971, the ultimate Xennial birth year is 1980, the ultimate Millennial birth year is 1988, the ultimate Zillennial birth year is 1998, the ultimate Gen Z birth year is 2006, and the ultimate Zalpha birth year is 2015.


----------



## karlpalaka

Cocoa Puff said:


> I have a nine definitions for Baby Boomers, Gen X, Gen Y and Gen Z, some will have the Silent/Boomer cusp, Boomer/X Cusp, X/Y Cusp, Y/Z Cusp, Z/Alpha Cusp, or graduation classes. We already know that 1946-1964 is the standard definition of Baby Boomers, so most of them won't include the Baby Boomer spans.
> 
> *Def. #1*
> 
> Gen X = 1965-1979
> 
> Early X = 1965-1969 (Boomer Traits)
> 
> Core X = 1970-1974 (Almost or fully 100% X)
> 
> Late X = 1975-1979 (Y Traits)
> 
> 
> Gen Y = 1980-1999
> 
> Early Y = 1980-1984 (X Traits)
> 
> Core Y = 1985-1994 (Almost or fully 100% Y)
> 
> Late Y = 1995-1999 (Z Traits)
> 
> 
> Gen Z = 2000-2019
> 
> Early Z = 2000-2004 (Y Traits)
> 
> Core Z = 2005-2014 (Almost or fully 100% Z)
> 
> Late Z = 2015-2019 (Alpha Traits)
> 
> 
> *Def. #2*
> 
> Silent/Boomer Cusp = 1942-1945
> 
> Core Boomer = 1946-1960
> 
> Boomer/X Cusp = 1961-1964 (Overall leaning Boomer)
> 
> Core Gen X = 1965-1976
> 
> X/Y Cusp = 1977-1981
> 
> Core Gen Y = 1982-1994
> 
> Y/Z Cusp = 1995-2000
> 
> Core Gen Z = 2001-2008
> 
> Z/Alpha = 2009-2015
> 
> 
> *Def. #3 (This website's definition)*
> 
> Gen X = 1965-1976
> 
> Early X = 1965-1968 (Boomer Traits)
> 
> Core X = 1969-1972 (Almost or fully 100% X)
> 
> Late X = 1973-1976 (Y Traits)
> 
> 
> Gen Y = 1977-1994
> 
> Early Y = 1977-1982 (X Traits)
> 
> Core Y = 1983-1988 (1985-1986, or mid 80s babies are the epicenter of Millennials)
> 
> Late Y = 1989-1994 (Z Traits)
> 
> Gen Z = 1995-2012? (There is no endpoint so I am using 2012 for now)
> 
> Early Z = 1995-2000 (Y Traits)
> 
> Core Z = 2001-2006 (2003 and 2004 babies, or early/mid 2000s babies are the epicenter)
> 
> Late Z = 2007-2012 (Alpha Traits)
> 
> 
> *Def. #4*
> 
> Boomer/X Cusp = 1961-1964 (1961 and 1962 lean Boomer, 1963 and 1964 lean X)
> 
> Gen X = 1963-1979
> 
> Early X = 1965-1967 (Boomer Traits)
> 
> Core X = 1968-1973 (Unequivocally Gen X)
> 
> Late X = 1974-1976 (Y Traits)
> 
> X/Y Cusp = 1977-1981 (1977-1979 leaning X, 1980 and 1981 leaning Y)
> 
> 
> Millennials = 1980-1998
> 
> Early Millennial = 1982-1985 (X Traits)
> 
> Core Millennial = 1986-1992 (Unequivocally Millennial)
> 
> Late Millennial = 1993-1996 (Z Traits)
> 
> Gen Y/Z Cusp = 1997-2000 (1997 and 1998 lean Y, 1999 and 2000 lean Z)
> 
> 
> Gen Z = 1999-2016
> 
> Early Z = 2001-2004 (Y Traits)
> 
> Core Z = 2005-2010 (Unequivocally Z)
> 
> Late Z = 2011-2014 (Alpha Traits)
> 
> Z/Alpha Cusp = 2015-2018 (2015 and 2016 lean Z, 2017 and 2018 lean Alpha)
> 
> 
> *Def. #5*
> 
> Gen Jones, a.ka., Boomer/X Cusp leaning X = 1965-1968 (late 1964-mid 1968)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning X = 1965-1966 (late 1964-mid 1966)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning X = 1967-1968 (late 1966-mid 1968)
> 
> Pure X = 1969-1976 (late 1968-mid 1976)
> 
> Pure Early X (90-100% X Traits, Not Core but not cuspy, either. Boomer Traits die) = 1969-1970 (late 1968-mid 1970)
> 
> Core X (1000% X Traits) = 1971-1974 (late 1970-mid 1974)
> 
> Epicenter X (Infinity percent X Traits) = 1972-1973 (late 1971-mid 1973)
> 
> Pure Late X (90-100% X Traits, Not Core but not cusp, either. Millennial Traits born) = 1975-1976 (late 1974-mid 1976)
> 
> Xennials, a.ka., X/Y Cusp leaning X = 1977-1980 (late 1976-mid 1980)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning X = 1977-1978 (late 1976-mid 1978)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning X = 1979-1980 (late 1978-mid 1980)
> 
> Xennials, a.ka., X/Y Cusp leaning Y = 1981-1984 (late 1980-mid 1984)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning Y = 1981-1982 (late 1980-mid 1982)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Y = 1983-1984 (late 1982-mid 1984)
> 
> Pure Y = 1985-1992 (late 1984-mid 1992)
> 
> Pure Early Y (90-100% Y Traits, Not Core but not cuspy, either. X Traits die) = 1985-1986 (late 1984-mid 1986)
> 
> Core Y (1000% Y Traits) = 1987-1990 (late 1986-mid 1990)
> 
> Epicenter Y (Infinity percent Y Traits) = 1988-1989 (late 1987-mid 1989)
> 
> Pure Late Y (90-100% Y Traits, Not Core but not cusp, either. Z Traits born) = 1991-1992 (late 1990-mid 1992)
> 
> Zillennials, a.ka., Y/Z Cusp leaning Y = 1993-1996 (late 1992-mid 1996)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Y = 1993-1994 (late 1992-mid 1994)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning Y = 1995-1996 (late 1994-mid 1996)
> 
> Zillennials, a.ka., Y/Z Cusp leaning Z = 1997-2000 (late 1996-mid 2000)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning Z = 1997-1998 (late 1996-mid 1998)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Z = 1999-2000 (late 1998-mid 2000)
> 
> Pure Z = 2001-2008 (late 2000-mid 2008)
> 
> Pure Early Z (90-100% Z Traits, Not Core but not cuspy, either. Millennial Traits die) = 2001-2002 (late 2000-mid 2002)
> 
> Core Z (1000% Z Traits) = 2003-2006 (late 2002-mid 2006)
> 
> Epicenter Z (Infinity percent Z Traits) = 2004-2005 (late 2003-mid 2005)
> 
> Pure Late Z (90-100% Z Traits, Not Core but not cusp, either. Alpha Traits born) = 2007-2008 (late 2006-mid 2008)
> 
> Zalphas, a.ka., Z/Alpha Cusp leaning Z = 2009-2012 (late 2008-mid 2012)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Z = 2009-2010 (late 2008-mid 2010)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning Z = 2011-2012 (late 2010-mid 2012)
> 
> 
> *Def. #6*
> 
> Gen X = 1964-1980
> 
> Early Gen X = 1964-1968
> 
> Core Gen X = 1969-1975
> 
> Late Gen X = 1976-1980
> 
> Millennials = 1981-1998
> 
> Early Millennials = 1981-1986
> 
> Core Millennials = 1987-1992
> 
> Late Millennials = 1993-1998
> 
> Gen Z = 1999-2010
> 
> Early Gen Z = 1999-2002
> 
> Core Gen Z = 2003-2006
> 
> Late Gen Z = 2007-2010
> 
> 
> *Def. #7*
> 
> Pure Late Silent (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Boomer influences or is just probably 100% Silent) = 1938-1940 (late 1937-mid 1940, a.k.a. Classes of 1956-1958) Mid-late 40s kids
> 
> Silent/Boomer Cusp = 1941-1947 (late 1940-mid 1947, a.k.a. Classes of 1959-1965) Mostly 50s kids
> Classes of 1959-1961 (late 1940-mid 1943, a.k.a. 40s/50s kid hybrids, leaning 40s) lean Silent, Classes of 1963-1965 (late 1944-mid 1947, a.k.a. Early-mid 50s kids) lean Boomer, Class of 1962 (late 1943-mid 1944, a.k.a. Early 50s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Silent or Boomer
> 
> Pure Early Boomer (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Silent influences or is just probably 100% Boomer) = 1948-1950 (late 1947-mid 1950, a.k.a. Classes of 1966-1968) Mid-late 50s kids
> 
> Core Boomer (Absolutely Baby Boomer) = 1951-1955 (late 1950-mid 1955, a.k.a. Classes of 1969-1973) 50s/60s kid hybrids
> 
> Pure Late Boomer (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few X influences or is just probably 100% Boomer) = 1956-1958 (late 1955-mid 1958, a.k.a. Classes of 1974-1976) Pure 60s kids
> 
> Boomer/X Cusp = 1959-1965 (late 1958-mid 1965, a.k.a. Classes of 1977-1983) 60s/70s kid hybrids
> Classes of 1977-1979 (late 1958-mid 1961, a.k.a. Late-ish 60s kids) lean Boomer, Classes of 1981-1983 (late 1962-mid 1965, a.k.a. Early 70s kids) lean X, Class of 1980 (late 1961-mid 1962, a.k.a. 60s/70s kid hybrids, could be a 60s kid or a 70s kid) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Boomer or X
> 
> Pure Early X (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Boomer influences or is just probably 100% X) = 1966-1968 (late 1965-mid 1968, a.k.a. Classes of 1984-1986) Pure 70s kids
> 
> Core X (Absolutely Gen X) = 1969-1973 (late 1968-mid 1973, a.k.a. Classes of 1987-1991) Mostly 70s kids
> 
> Pure Late X (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Millennial influences or is just probably 100% X) = 1974-1976 (late 1973-mid 1976, a.k.a. Classes of 1992-1994) Early-ish 80s kids
> 
> Gen X/Y Cusp = 1977-1983 (late 1976-mid 1983, a.k.a. Classes of 1995-2001) Mostly 80s kids
> Classes of 1995-1997 (late 1976-mid 1979, a.k.a. Pure 80s kids) lean X, Classes of 1999-2001 (late 1980-mid 1983, a.k.a. 80s/90s kid hybrids, mostly 80s) lean Y, Classes of 1998 (late 1979-mid 1980, a.k.a. Late 80s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean X or Y
> 
> Pure Early Y (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen X influences or is just probably 100% Y) = 1984-1986 (late 1983-mid 1986, a.k.a. Classes of 2002-2004) Early-ish 90s kids
> 
> Core Y (Absolutely Gen Y) = 1987-1991 (late 1986-mid 1991, a.k.a. Classes of 2005-2009) Mid-late 90s kids
> 
> Pure Late Y (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Z influences or is just probably 100% Y) = 1992-1994 (late 1991-mid 1994, a.k.a. Classes of 2010-2012) Mostly 00s kids
> 
> Gen Y/Z Cusp = 1995-2001 (late 1994-mid 2001, a.k.a. Classes of 2013-2019, the classes of the twenty-teens) 00s kids
> Classes of 2013-2015 (late 1994-mid 1997, a.k.a. Early-mid 00s kids) lean Y, Classes of 2017-2019 (late 1998-mid 2001, a.k.a. Late-ish 00s kids) lean Z, Class of 2016 (late 1997-mid 1998, a.k.a. Mid 00s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Y or Z
> 
> Pure Early Z (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Millennial influences or is just probably 100% Z) = 2002-2004 (late 2001-mid 2004, a.k.a. Classes of 2020-2022) Mostly 10s kids
> 
> Core Z (Absolutely Gen Z) = 2005-2009 (late 2004-mid 2009, a.k.a. Classes of 2023-2027) Early-mid 10s kids
> 
> Pure Late Z (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Alpha influences or is just probably 100% Z) = 2010-2012 (late 2009-mid 2012, a.k.a. Classes of 2028-2030) Late 10s kids
> 
> Gen Z/Alpha Cusp = 2013-2019 (late 2012-mid 2019, a.k.a. Classes of 2031-2037) 20s kids
> Classes of 2031-2033 (late 2012-mid 2015, a.k.a. Early 20s kids) lean Z, Classes of 2035-2037 (late 2016-mid 2019, a.k.a. Pure 20s kids) lean Alpha, Class of 2034 (late 2015-mid 2016, a.k.a. Early-mid 20s kids, could be an Early or Mid 20s kid) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Z or Alpha
> 
> Pure Early Alpha (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Z influences or is just probably 100% Alpha) = 2020-2022 (late 2019-mid 2022, a.k.a. Classes of 2038-2040) Late 20s kids
> 
> 
> *Def. #8*
> 
> Generation Jones = 1958-1967
> 
> Generation X = 1968-1976
> 
> Generation Catalano = 1977-1985
> 
> Millennials = 1986-1994
> 
> Generation Katniss = 1995-2002
> 
> Homelanders = 2003-2011
> 
> 
> *Def. #9 (The one I personally use)*
> 
> Boomers = 1946-1963
> 
> Early Boomers = 1946-1951 (Silent-influenced)
> 
> Core Boomers = 1952-1957 (Completely devoid of Silent or Gen X influences)
> 
> Late Boomers = 1958-1963 (Gen X-influenced)
> 
> Generation X = 1964-1981
> 
> Early Gen X = 1964-1969 (Boomer-influenced)
> 
> Core Gen X = 1970-1975 (Completely devoid of Boomer or Millennial influences)
> 
> Late Gen X = 1976-1981 (Millennial-influenced)
> 
> Generation Y (Millennials) = 1982-1999
> 
> Early Millennials = 1982-1987 (Gen X-influenced)
> 
> Core Millennials = 1988-1993 (Completely devoid of Gen X or Gen Z influences)
> 
> Late Millennials = 1994-1999 (Gen Z-influenced)
> 
> Generation Z (Plurals)= 2000-2017
> 
> Early Gen Z = 2000-2005 (Millennial-influenced)
> 
> Core Gen Z = 2006-2011 (Completely devoid of Millennial or Alpha influences)
> 
> Late Gen Z = 2012-2017 (Alpha-influenced)
> 
> Summing up all of these definitions, the ultimate Boomer birth year is 1955, the ultimate Jones birth year is 1963, the ultimate Gen X birth year is 1971, the ultimate Xennial birth year is 1980, the ultimate Millennial birth year is 1988, the ultimate Zillennial birth year is 1998, the ultimate Gen Z birth year is 2006, and the ultimate Zalpha birth year is 2015.


Definition 1, 7, and 9 also work. Many sources define it like this too, believe it or not, and I like it this way cause that way, me and my mom will be only one generation apart, rather than two. 

Boomer: 1940-1959 

Early Boomer (with some Silent traits): 1940-1945 

Core Boomer: 1945-1952

Late Boomer (With a few X traits): 1953-1959

Gen X: 1960-1979

Early X (with a few Boomer traits): 1960-1965

Core X: 1966-1972

Late X (with a few Y traits): 1973-1979

Early Y (with a few X traits): 1980-1985

Core Y (1986-1992)

Late Y (with a few Z traits): 1993-1999

Gen Z: 2000-2019

Early Z (with a few Y traits): 2000-2005

Core Z: 2006-2012

Late Z (with a few Alpha traits): 2013-2019

Core means they are completely of that generation without any traits of the previous or next generation. Early means they are mostly of the generation they fall in with a few characteristics of the previous generation. Late means they are mostly of the generation they fall in with a few characteristics of the next generation.


----------



## karlpalaka

Cocoa Puff said:


> I have a nine definitions for Baby Boomers, Gen X, Gen Y and Gen Z, some will have the Silent/Boomer cusp, Boomer/X Cusp, X/Y Cusp, Y/Z Cusp, Z/Alpha Cusp, or graduation classes. We already know that 1946-1964 is the standard definition of Baby Boomers, so most of them won't include the Baby Boomer spans.
> 
> *Def. #1*
> 
> Gen X = 1965-1979
> 
> Early X = 1965-1969 (Boomer Traits)
> 
> Core X = 1970-1974 (Almost or fully 100% X)
> 
> Late X = 1975-1979 (Y Traits)
> 
> 
> Gen Y = 1980-1999
> 
> Early Y = 1980-1984 (X Traits)
> 
> Core Y = 1985-1994 (Almost or fully 100% Y)
> 
> Late Y = 1995-1999 (Z Traits)
> 
> 
> Gen Z = 2000-2019
> 
> Early Z = 2000-2004 (Y Traits)
> 
> Core Z = 2005-2014 (Almost or fully 100% Z)
> 
> Late Z = 2015-2019 (Alpha Traits)
> 
> 
> *Def. #2*
> 
> Silent/Boomer Cusp = 1942-1945
> 
> Core Boomer = 1946-1960
> 
> Boomer/X Cusp = 1961-1964 (Overall leaning Boomer)
> 
> Core Gen X = 1965-1976
> 
> X/Y Cusp = 1977-1981
> 
> Core Gen Y = 1982-1994
> 
> Y/Z Cusp = 1995-2000
> 
> Core Gen Z = 2001-2008
> 
> Z/Alpha = 2009-2015
> 
> 
> *Def. #3 (This website's definition)*
> 
> Gen X = 1965-1976
> 
> Early X = 1965-1968 (Boomer Traits)
> 
> Core X = 1969-1972 (Almost or fully 100% X)
> 
> Late X = 1973-1976 (Y Traits)
> 
> 
> Gen Y = 1977-1994
> 
> Early Y = 1977-1982 (X Traits)
> 
> Core Y = 1983-1988 (1985-1986, or mid 80s babies are the epicenter of Millennials)
> 
> Late Y = 1989-1994 (Z Traits)
> 
> Gen Z = 1995-2012? (There is no endpoint so I am using 2012 for now)
> 
> Early Z = 1995-2000 (Y Traits)
> 
> Core Z = 2001-2006 (2003 and 2004 babies, or early/mid 2000s babies are the epicenter)
> 
> Late Z = 2007-2012 (Alpha Traits)
> 
> 
> *Def. #4*
> 
> Boomer/X Cusp = 1961-1964 (1961 and 1962 lean Boomer, 1963 and 1964 lean X)
> 
> Gen X = 1963-1979
> 
> Early X = 1965-1967 (Boomer Traits)
> 
> Core X = 1968-1973 (Unequivocally Gen X)
> 
> Late X = 1974-1976 (Y Traits)
> 
> X/Y Cusp = 1977-1981 (1977-1979 leaning X, 1980 and 1981 leaning Y)
> 
> 
> Millennials = 1980-1998
> 
> Early Millennial = 1982-1985 (X Traits)
> 
> Core Millennial = 1986-1992 (Unequivocally Millennial)
> 
> Late Millennial = 1993-1996 (Z Traits)
> 
> Gen Y/Z Cusp = 1997-2000 (1997 and 1998 lean Y, 1999 and 2000 lean Z)
> 
> 
> Gen Z = 1999-2016
> 
> Early Z = 2001-2004 (Y Traits)
> 
> Core Z = 2005-2010 (Unequivocally Z)
> 
> Late Z = 2011-2014 (Alpha Traits)
> 
> Z/Alpha Cusp = 2015-2018 (2015 and 2016 lean Z, 2017 and 2018 lean Alpha)
> 
> 
> *Def. #5*
> 
> Gen Jones, a.ka., Boomer/X Cusp leaning X = 1965-1968 (late 1964-mid 1968)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning X = 1965-1966 (late 1964-mid 1966)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning X = 1967-1968 (late 1966-mid 1968)
> 
> Pure X = 1969-1976 (late 1968-mid 1976)
> 
> Pure Early X (90-100% X Traits, Not Core but not cuspy, either. Boomer Traits die) = 1969-1970 (late 1968-mid 1970)
> 
> Core X (1000% X Traits) = 1971-1974 (late 1970-mid 1974)
> 
> Epicenter X (Infinity percent X Traits) = 1972-1973 (late 1971-mid 1973)
> 
> Pure Late X (90-100% X Traits, Not Core but not cusp, either. Millennial Traits born) = 1975-1976 (late 1974-mid 1976)
> 
> Xennials, a.ka., X/Y Cusp leaning X = 1977-1980 (late 1976-mid 1980)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning X = 1977-1978 (late 1976-mid 1978)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning X = 1979-1980 (late 1978-mid 1980)
> 
> Xennials, a.ka., X/Y Cusp leaning Y = 1981-1984 (late 1980-mid 1984)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning Y = 1981-1982 (late 1980-mid 1982)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Y = 1983-1984 (late 1982-mid 1984)
> 
> Pure Y = 1985-1992 (late 1984-mid 1992)
> 
> Pure Early Y (90-100% Y Traits, Not Core but not cuspy, either. X Traits die) = 1985-1986 (late 1984-mid 1986)
> 
> Core Y (1000% Y Traits) = 1987-1990 (late 1986-mid 1990)
> 
> Epicenter Y (Infinity percent Y Traits) = 1988-1989 (late 1987-mid 1989)
> 
> Pure Late Y (90-100% Y Traits, Not Core but not cusp, either. Z Traits born) = 1991-1992 (late 1990-mid 1992)
> 
> Zillennials, a.ka., Y/Z Cusp leaning Y = 1993-1996 (late 1992-mid 1996)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Y = 1993-1994 (late 1992-mid 1994)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning Y = 1995-1996 (late 1994-mid 1996)
> 
> Zillennials, a.ka., Y/Z Cusp leaning Z = 1997-2000 (late 1996-mid 2000)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning Z = 1997-1998 (late 1996-mid 1998)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Z = 1999-2000 (late 1998-mid 2000)
> 
> Pure Z = 2001-2008 (late 2000-mid 2008)
> 
> Pure Early Z (90-100% Z Traits, Not Core but not cuspy, either. Millennial Traits die) = 2001-2002 (late 2000-mid 2002)
> 
> Core Z (1000% Z Traits) = 2003-2006 (late 2002-mid 2006)
> 
> Epicenter Z (Infinity percent Z Traits) = 2004-2005 (late 2003-mid 2005)
> 
> Pure Late Z (90-100% Z Traits, Not Core but not cusp, either. Alpha Traits born) = 2007-2008 (late 2006-mid 2008)
> 
> Zalphas, a.ka., Z/Alpha Cusp leaning Z = 2009-2012 (late 2008-mid 2012)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Z = 2009-2010 (late 2008-mid 2010)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning Z = 2011-2012 (late 2010-mid 2012)
> 
> 
> *Def. #6*
> 
> Gen X = 1964-1980
> 
> Early Gen X = 1964-1968
> 
> Core Gen X = 1969-1975
> 
> Late Gen X = 1976-1980
> 
> Millennials = 1981-1998
> 
> Early Millennials = 1981-1986
> 
> Core Millennials = 1987-1992
> 
> Late Millennials = 1993-1998
> 
> Gen Z = 1999-2010
> 
> Early Gen Z = 1999-2002
> 
> Core Gen Z = 2003-2006
> 
> Late Gen Z = 2007-2010
> 
> 
> *Def. #7*
> 
> Pure Late Silent (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Boomer influences or is just probably 100% Silent) = 1938-1940 (late 1937-mid 1940, a.k.a. Classes of 1956-1958) Mid-late 40s kids
> 
> Silent/Boomer Cusp = 1941-1947 (late 1940-mid 1947, a.k.a. Classes of 1959-1965) Mostly 50s kids
> Classes of 1959-1961 (late 1940-mid 1943, a.k.a. 40s/50s kid hybrids, leaning 40s) lean Silent, Classes of 1963-1965 (late 1944-mid 1947, a.k.a. Early-mid 50s kids) lean Boomer, Class of 1962 (late 1943-mid 1944, a.k.a. Early 50s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Silent or Boomer
> 
> Pure Early Boomer (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Silent influences or is just probably 100% Boomer) = 1948-1950 (late 1947-mid 1950, a.k.a. Classes of 1966-1968) Mid-late 50s kids
> 
> Core Boomer (Absolutely Baby Boomer) = 1951-1955 (late 1950-mid 1955, a.k.a. Classes of 1969-1973) 50s/60s kid hybrids
> 
> Pure Late Boomer (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few X influences or is just probably 100% Boomer) = 1956-1958 (late 1955-mid 1958, a.k.a. Classes of 1974-1976) Pure 60s kids
> 
> Boomer/X Cusp = 1959-1965 (late 1958-mid 1965, a.k.a. Classes of 1977-1983) 60s/70s kid hybrids
> Classes of 1977-1979 (late 1958-mid 1961, a.k.a. Late-ish 60s kids) lean Boomer, Classes of 1981-1983 (late 1962-mid 1965, a.k.a. Early 70s kids) lean X, Class of 1980 (late 1961-mid 1962, a.k.a. 60s/70s kid hybrids, could be a 60s kid or a 70s kid) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Boomer or X
> 
> Pure Early X (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Boomer influences or is just probably 100% X) = 1966-1968 (late 1965-mid 1968, a.k.a. Classes of 1984-1986) Pure 70s kids
> 
> Core X (Absolutely Gen X) = 1969-1973 (late 1968-mid 1973, a.k.a. Classes of 1987-1991) Mostly 70s kids
> 
> Pure Late X (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Millennial influences or is just probably 100% X) = 1974-1976 (late 1973-mid 1976, a.k.a. Classes of 1992-1994) Early-ish 80s kids
> 
> Gen X/Y Cusp = 1977-1983 (late 1976-mid 1983, a.k.a. Classes of 1995-2001) Mostly 80s kids
> Classes of 1995-1997 (late 1976-mid 1979, a.k.a. Pure 80s kids) lean X, Classes of 1999-2001 (late 1980-mid 1983, a.k.a. 80s/90s kid hybrids, mostly 80s) lean Y, Classes of 1998 (late 1979-mid 1980, a.k.a. Late 80s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean X or Y
> 
> Pure Early Y (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen X influences or is just probably 100% Y) = 1984-1986 (late 1983-mid 1986, a.k.a. Classes of 2002-2004) Early-ish 90s kids
> 
> Core Y (Absolutely Gen Y) = 1987-1991 (late 1986-mid 1991, a.k.a. Classes of 2005-2009) Mid-late 90s kids
> 
> Pure Late Y (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Z influences or is just probably 100% Y) = 1992-1994 (late 1991-mid 1994, a.k.a. Classes of 2010-2012) Mostly 00s kids
> 
> Gen Y/Z Cusp = 1995-2001 (late 1994-mid 2001, a.k.a. Classes of 2013-2019, the classes of the twenty-teens) 00s kids
> Classes of 2013-2015 (late 1994-mid 1997, a.k.a. Early-mid 00s kids) lean Y, Classes of 2017-2019 (late 1998-mid 2001, a.k.a. Late-ish 00s kids) lean Z, Class of 2016 (late 1997-mid 1998, a.k.a. Mid 00s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Y or Z
> 
> Pure Early Z (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Millennial influences or is just probably 100% Z) = 2002-2004 (late 2001-mid 2004, a.k.a. Classes of 2020-2022) Mostly 10s kids
> 
> Core Z (Absolutely Gen Z) = 2005-2009 (late 2004-mid 2009, a.k.a. Classes of 2023-2027) Early-mid 10s kids
> 
> Pure Late Z (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Alpha influences or is just probably 100% Z) = 2010-2012 (late 2009-mid 2012, a.k.a. Classes of 2028-2030) Late 10s kids
> 
> Gen Z/Alpha Cusp = 2013-2019 (late 2012-mid 2019, a.k.a. Classes of 2031-2037) 20s kids
> Classes of 2031-2033 (late 2012-mid 2015, a.k.a. Early 20s kids) lean Z, Classes of 2035-2037 (late 2016-mid 2019, a.k.a. Pure 20s kids) lean Alpha, Class of 2034 (late 2015-mid 2016, a.k.a. Early-mid 20s kids, could be an Early or Mid 20s kid) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Z or Alpha
> 
> Pure Early Alpha (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Z influences or is just probably 100% Alpha) = 2020-2022 (late 2019-mid 2022, a.k.a. Classes of 2038-2040) Late 20s kids
> 
> 
> *Def. #8*
> 
> Generation Jones = 1958-1967
> 
> Generation X = 1968-1976
> 
> Generation Catalano = 1977-1985
> 
> Millennials = 1986-1994
> 
> Generation Katniss = 1995-2002
> 
> Homelanders = 2003-2011
> 
> 
> *Def. #9 (The one I personally use)*
> 
> Boomers = 1946-1963
> 
> Early Boomers = 1946-1951 (Silent-influenced)
> 
> Core Boomers = 1952-1957 (Completely devoid of Silent or Gen X influences)
> 
> Late Boomers = 1958-1963 (Gen X-influenced)
> 
> Generation X = 1964-1981
> 
> Early Gen X = 1964-1969 (Boomer-influenced)
> 
> Core Gen X = 1970-1975 (Completely devoid of Boomer or Millennial influences)
> 
> Late Gen X = 1976-1981 (Millennial-influenced)
> 
> Generation Y (Millennials) = 1982-1999
> 
> Early Millennials = 1982-1987 (Gen X-influenced)
> 
> Core Millennials = 1988-1993 (Completely devoid of Gen X or Gen Z influences)
> 
> Late Millennials = 1994-1999 (Gen Z-influenced)
> 
> Generation Z (Plurals)= 2000-2017
> 
> Early Gen Z = 2000-2005 (Millennial-influenced)
> 
> Core Gen Z = 2006-2011 (Completely devoid of Millennial or Alpha influences)
> 
> Late Gen Z = 2012-2017 (Alpha-influenced)
> 
> Summing up all of these definitions, the ultimate Boomer birth year is 1955, the ultimate Jones birth year is 1963, the ultimate Gen X birth year is 1971, the ultimate Xennial birth year is 1980, the ultimate Millennial birth year is 1988, the ultimate Zillennial birth year is 1998, the ultimate Gen Z birth year is 2006, and the ultimate Zalpha birth year is 2015.


Definition 1, 7, and 9 also work. Many sources define it like this too, believe it or not, and I like it this way cause that way, me and my mom will be only one generation apart, rather than two. 

Definition 10

Boomer: 1940-1959 

Early Boomer (with some Silent traits): 1940-1945 

Core Boomer: 1945-1952

Late Boomer (With a few X traits): 1953-1959

Gen X: 1960-1979

Early X (with a few Boomer traits): 1960-1965

Core X: 1966-1972

Late X (with a few Y traits): 1973-1979

Early Y (with a few X traits): 1980-1985

Core Y (1986-1992)

Late Y (with a few Z traits): 1993-1999

Gen Z: 2000-2019

Early Z (with a few Y traits): 2000-2005

Core Z: 2006-2012

Late Z (with a few Alpha traits): 2013-2019

Core means they are completely of that generation without any traits of the previous or next generation. Early means they are mostly of the generation they fall in with a few characteristics of the previous generation. Late means they are mostly of the generation they fall in with a few characteristics of the next generation.


----------



## karlpalaka

Cocoa Puff said:


> I have a nine definitions for Baby Boomers, Gen X, Gen Y and Gen Z, some will have the Silent/Boomer cusp, Boomer/X Cusp, X/Y Cusp, Y/Z Cusp, Z/Alpha Cusp, or graduation classes. We already know that 1946-1964 is the standard definition of Baby Boomers, so most of them won't include the Baby Boomer spans.
> 
> *Def. #1*
> 
> Gen X = 1965-1979
> 
> Early X = 1965-1969 (Boomer Traits)
> 
> Core X = 1970-1974 (Almost or fully 100% X)
> 
> Late X = 1975-1979 (Y Traits)
> 
> 
> Gen Y = 1980-1999
> 
> Early Y = 1980-1984 (X Traits)
> 
> Core Y = 1985-1994 (Almost or fully 100% Y)
> 
> Late Y = 1995-1999 (Z Traits)
> 
> 
> Gen Z = 2000-2019
> 
> Early Z = 2000-2004 (Y Traits)
> 
> Core Z = 2005-2014 (Almost or fully 100% Z)
> 
> Late Z = 2015-2019 (Alpha Traits)
> 
> 
> *Def. #2*
> 
> Silent/Boomer Cusp = 1942-1945
> 
> Core Boomer = 1946-1960
> 
> Boomer/X Cusp = 1961-1964 (Overall leaning Boomer)
> 
> Core Gen X = 1965-1976
> 
> X/Y Cusp = 1977-1981
> 
> Core Gen Y = 1982-1994
> 
> Y/Z Cusp = 1995-2000
> 
> Core Gen Z = 2001-2008
> 
> Z/Alpha = 2009-2015
> 
> 
> *Def. #3 (This website's definition)*
> 
> Gen X = 1965-1976
> 
> Early X = 1965-1968 (Boomer Traits)
> 
> Core X = 1969-1972 (Almost or fully 100% X)
> 
> Late X = 1973-1976 (Y Traits)
> 
> 
> Gen Y = 1977-1994
> 
> Early Y = 1977-1982 (X Traits)
> 
> Core Y = 1983-1988 (1985-1986, or mid 80s babies are the epicenter of Millennials)
> 
> Late Y = 1989-1994 (Z Traits)
> 
> Gen Z = 1995-2012? (There is no endpoint so I am using 2012 for now)
> 
> Early Z = 1995-2000 (Y Traits)
> 
> Core Z = 2001-2006 (2003 and 2004 babies, or early/mid 2000s babies are the epicenter)
> 
> Late Z = 2007-2012 (Alpha Traits)
> 
> 
> *Def. #4*
> 
> Boomer/X Cusp = 1961-1964 (1961 and 1962 lean Boomer, 1963 and 1964 lean X)
> 
> Gen X = 1963-1979
> 
> Early X = 1965-1967 (Boomer Traits)
> 
> Core X = 1968-1973 (Unequivocally Gen X)
> 
> Late X = 1974-1976 (Y Traits)
> 
> X/Y Cusp = 1977-1981 (1977-1979 leaning X, 1980 and 1981 leaning Y)
> 
> 
> Millennials = 1980-1998
> 
> Early Millennial = 1982-1985 (X Traits)
> 
> Core Millennial = 1986-1992 (Unequivocally Millennial)
> 
> Late Millennial = 1993-1996 (Z Traits)
> 
> Gen Y/Z Cusp = 1997-2000 (1997 and 1998 lean Y, 1999 and 2000 lean Z)
> 
> 
> Gen Z = 1999-2016
> 
> Early Z = 2001-2004 (Y Traits)
> 
> Core Z = 2005-2010 (Unequivocally Z)
> 
> Late Z = 2011-2014 (Alpha Traits)
> 
> Z/Alpha Cusp = 2015-2018 (2015 and 2016 lean Z, 2017 and 2018 lean Alpha)
> 
> 
> *Def. #5*
> 
> Gen Jones, a.ka., Boomer/X Cusp leaning X = 1965-1968 (late 1964-mid 1968)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning X = 1965-1966 (late 1964-mid 1966)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning X = 1967-1968 (late 1966-mid 1968)
> 
> Pure X = 1969-1976 (late 1968-mid 1976)
> 
> Pure Early X (90-100% X Traits, Not Core but not cuspy, either. Boomer Traits die) = 1969-1970 (late 1968-mid 1970)
> 
> Core X (1000% X Traits) = 1971-1974 (late 1970-mid 1974)
> 
> Epicenter X (Infinity percent X Traits) = 1972-1973 (late 1971-mid 1973)
> 
> Pure Late X (90-100% X Traits, Not Core but not cusp, either. Millennial Traits born) = 1975-1976 (late 1974-mid 1976)
> 
> Xennials, a.ka., X/Y Cusp leaning X = 1977-1980 (late 1976-mid 1980)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning X = 1977-1978 (late 1976-mid 1978)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning X = 1979-1980 (late 1978-mid 1980)
> 
> Xennials, a.ka., X/Y Cusp leaning Y = 1981-1984 (late 1980-mid 1984)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning Y = 1981-1982 (late 1980-mid 1982)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Y = 1983-1984 (late 1982-mid 1984)
> 
> Pure Y = 1985-1992 (late 1984-mid 1992)
> 
> Pure Early Y (90-100% Y Traits, Not Core but not cuspy, either. X Traits die) = 1985-1986 (late 1984-mid 1986)
> 
> Core Y (1000% Y Traits) = 1987-1990 (late 1986-mid 1990)
> 
> Epicenter Y (Infinity percent Y Traits) = 1988-1989 (late 1987-mid 1989)
> 
> Pure Late Y (90-100% Y Traits, Not Core but not cusp, either. Z Traits born) = 1991-1992 (late 1990-mid 1992)
> 
> Zillennials, a.ka., Y/Z Cusp leaning Y = 1993-1996 (late 1992-mid 1996)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Y = 1993-1994 (late 1992-mid 1994)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning Y = 1995-1996 (late 1994-mid 1996)
> 
> Zillennials, a.ka., Y/Z Cusp leaning Z = 1997-2000 (late 1996-mid 2000)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning Z = 1997-1998 (late 1996-mid 1998)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Z = 1999-2000 (late 1998-mid 2000)
> 
> Pure Z = 2001-2008 (late 2000-mid 2008)
> 
> Pure Early Z (90-100% Z Traits, Not Core but not cuspy, either. Millennial Traits die) = 2001-2002 (late 2000-mid 2002)
> 
> Core Z (1000% Z Traits) = 2003-2006 (late 2002-mid 2006)
> 
> Epicenter Z (Infinity percent Z Traits) = 2004-2005 (late 2003-mid 2005)
> 
> Pure Late Z (90-100% Z Traits, Not Core but not cusp, either. Alpha Traits born) = 2007-2008 (late 2006-mid 2008)
> 
> Zalphas, a.ka., Z/Alpha Cusp leaning Z = 2009-2012 (late 2008-mid 2012)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Z = 2009-2010 (late 2008-mid 2010)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning Z = 2011-2012 (late 2010-mid 2012)
> 
> 
> *Def. #6*
> 
> Gen X = 1964-1980
> 
> Early Gen X = 1964-1968
> 
> Core Gen X = 1969-1975
> 
> Late Gen X = 1976-1980
> 
> Millennials = 1981-1998
> 
> Early Millennials = 1981-1986
> 
> Core Millennials = 1987-1992
> 
> Late Millennials = 1993-1998
> 
> Gen Z = 1999-2010
> 
> Early Gen Z = 1999-2002
> 
> Core Gen Z = 2003-2006
> 
> Late Gen Z = 2007-2010
> 
> 
> *Def. #7*
> 
> Pure Late Silent (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Boomer influences or is just probably 100% Silent) = 1938-1940 (late 1937-mid 1940, a.k.a. Classes of 1956-1958) Mid-late 40s kids
> 
> Silent/Boomer Cusp = 1941-1947 (late 1940-mid 1947, a.k.a. Classes of 1959-1965) Mostly 50s kids
> Classes of 1959-1961 (late 1940-mid 1943, a.k.a. 40s/50s kid hybrids, leaning 40s) lean Silent, Classes of 1963-1965 (late 1944-mid 1947, a.k.a. Early-mid 50s kids) lean Boomer, Class of 1962 (late 1943-mid 1944, a.k.a. Early 50s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Silent or Boomer
> 
> Pure Early Boomer (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Silent influences or is just probably 100% Boomer) = 1948-1950 (late 1947-mid 1950, a.k.a. Classes of 1966-1968) Mid-late 50s kids
> 
> Core Boomer (Absolutely Baby Boomer) = 1951-1955 (late 1950-mid 1955, a.k.a. Classes of 1969-1973) 50s/60s kid hybrids
> 
> Pure Late Boomer (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few X influences or is just probably 100% Boomer) = 1956-1958 (late 1955-mid 1958, a.k.a. Classes of 1974-1976) Pure 60s kids
> 
> Boomer/X Cusp = 1959-1965 (late 1958-mid 1965, a.k.a. Classes of 1977-1983) 60s/70s kid hybrids
> Classes of 1977-1979 (late 1958-mid 1961, a.k.a. Late-ish 60s kids) lean Boomer, Classes of 1981-1983 (late 1962-mid 1965, a.k.a. Early 70s kids) lean X, Class of 1980 (late 1961-mid 1962, a.k.a. 60s/70s kid hybrids, could be a 60s kid or a 70s kid) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Boomer or X
> 
> Pure Early X (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Boomer influences or is just probably 100% X) = 1966-1968 (late 1965-mid 1968, a.k.a. Classes of 1984-1986) Pure 70s kids
> 
> Core X (Absolutely Gen X) = 1969-1973 (late 1968-mid 1973, a.k.a. Classes of 1987-1991) Mostly 70s kids
> 
> Pure Late X (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Millennial influences or is just probably 100% X) = 1974-1976 (late 1973-mid 1976, a.k.a. Classes of 1992-1994) Early-ish 80s kids
> 
> Gen X/Y Cusp = 1977-1983 (late 1976-mid 1983, a.k.a. Classes of 1995-2001) Mostly 80s kids
> Classes of 1995-1997 (late 1976-mid 1979, a.k.a. Pure 80s kids) lean X, Classes of 1999-2001 (late 1980-mid 1983, a.k.a. 80s/90s kid hybrids, mostly 80s) lean Y, Classes of 1998 (late 1979-mid 1980, a.k.a. Late 80s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean X or Y
> 
> Pure Early Y (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen X influences or is just probably 100% Y) = 1984-1986 (late 1983-mid 1986, a.k.a. Classes of 2002-2004) Early-ish 90s kids
> 
> Core Y (Absolutely Gen Y) = 1987-1991 (late 1986-mid 1991, a.k.a. Classes of 2005-2009) Mid-late 90s kids
> 
> Pure Late Y (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Z influences or is just probably 100% Y) = 1992-1994 (late 1991-mid 1994, a.k.a. Classes of 2010-2012) Mostly 00s kids
> 
> Gen Y/Z Cusp = 1995-2001 (late 1994-mid 2001, a.k.a. Classes of 2013-2019, the classes of the twenty-teens) 00s kids
> Classes of 2013-2015 (late 1994-mid 1997, a.k.a. Early-mid 00s kids) lean Y, Classes of 2017-2019 (late 1998-mid 2001, a.k.a. Late-ish 00s kids) lean Z, Class of 2016 (late 1997-mid 1998, a.k.a. Mid 00s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Y or Z
> 
> Pure Early Z (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Millennial influences or is just probably 100% Z) = 2002-2004 (late 2001-mid 2004, a.k.a. Classes of 2020-2022) Mostly 10s kids
> 
> Core Z (Absolutely Gen Z) = 2005-2009 (late 2004-mid 2009, a.k.a. Classes of 2023-2027) Early-mid 10s kids
> 
> Pure Late Z (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Alpha influences or is just probably 100% Z) = 2010-2012 (late 2009-mid 2012, a.k.a. Classes of 2028-2030) Late 10s kids
> 
> Gen Z/Alpha Cusp = 2013-2019 (late 2012-mid 2019, a.k.a. Classes of 2031-2037) 20s kids
> Classes of 2031-2033 (late 2012-mid 2015, a.k.a. Early 20s kids) lean Z, Classes of 2035-2037 (late 2016-mid 2019, a.k.a. Pure 20s kids) lean Alpha, Class of 2034 (late 2015-mid 2016, a.k.a. Early-mid 20s kids, could be an Early or Mid 20s kid) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Z or Alpha
> 
> Pure Early Alpha (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Z influences or is just probably 100% Alpha) = 2020-2022 (late 2019-mid 2022, a.k.a. Classes of 2038-2040) Late 20s kids
> 
> 
> *Def. #8*
> 
> Generation Jones = 1958-1967
> 
> Generation X = 1968-1976
> 
> Generation Catalano = 1977-1985
> 
> Millennials = 1986-1994
> 
> Generation Katniss = 1995-2002
> 
> Homelanders = 2003-2011
> 
> 
> *Def. #9 (The one I personally use)*
> 
> Boomers = 1946-1963
> 
> Early Boomers = 1946-1951 (Silent-influenced)
> 
> Core Boomers = 1952-1957 (Completely devoid of Silent or Gen X influences)
> 
> Late Boomers = 1958-1963 (Gen X-influenced)
> 
> Generation X = 1964-1981
> 
> Early Gen X = 1964-1969 (Boomer-influenced)
> 
> Core Gen X = 1970-1975 (Completely devoid of Boomer or Millennial influences)
> 
> Late Gen X = 1976-1981 (Millennial-influenced)
> 
> Generation Y (Millennials) = 1982-1999
> 
> Early Millennials = 1982-1987 (Gen X-influenced)
> 
> Core Millennials = 1988-1993 (Completely devoid of Gen X or Gen Z influences)
> 
> Late Millennials = 1994-1999 (Gen Z-influenced)
> 
> Generation Z (Plurals)= 2000-2017
> 
> Early Gen Z = 2000-2005 (Millennial-influenced)
> 
> Core Gen Z = 2006-2011 (Completely devoid of Millennial or Alpha influences)
> 
> Late Gen Z = 2012-2017 (Alpha-influenced)
> 
> Summing up all of these definitions, the ultimate Boomer birth year is 1955, the ultimate Jones birth year is 1963, the ultimate Gen X birth year is 1971, the ultimate Xennial birth year is 1980, the ultimate Millennial birth year is 1988, the ultimate Zillennial birth year is 1998, the ultimate Gen Z birth year is 2006, and the ultimate Zalpha birth year is 2015.


Definition 1, 7, and 9 also work. Many sources define it like this too, believe it or not, and I like it this way cause that way, me and my mom will be only one generation apart, rather than two. 

Definition 10

Boomer: 1940-1959 

Early Boomer (with some Silent traits): 1940-1945 

Core Boomer: 1945-1952

Late Boomer (With a few X traits): 1953-1959

Gen X: 1960-1979

Early X (with a few Boomer traits): 1960-1965

Core X: 1966-1972

Late X (with a few Y traits): 1973-1979

Early Y (with a few X traits): 1980-1985

Core Y (1986-1992)

Late Y (with a few Z traits): 1993-1999

Gen Z: 2000-2019

Early Z (with a few Y traits): 2000-2005

Core Z: 2006-2012

Late Z (with a few Alpha traits): 2013-2019

Core means they are completely of that generation without any traits of the previous or next generation. Early means they are mostly of the generation they fall in with a few characteristics of the previous generation. Late means they are mostly of the generation they fall in with a few characteristics of the next generation. Many sources use the ranges I used in definition 10, believe it or not.


----------



## California Kid

Cocoa Puff said:


> I have nine definitions for Baby Boomers, Gen X, Gen Y, and Gen Z, some will have the Silent/Boomer cusp, Boomer/X Cusp, X/Y Cusp, Y/Z Cusp, Z/Alpha Cusp, or graduation classes. We already know that 1946-1964 is the standard definition of Baby Boomers, so most of them won't include the Baby Boomer spans.
> 
> *Def. #1*
> 
> Gen X = 1965-1979
> 
> Early X = 1965-1969 (Boomer Traits)
> 
> Core X = 1970-1974 (Almost or fully 100% X)
> 
> Late X = 1975-1979 (Y Traits)
> 
> 
> Gen Y = 1980-1999
> 
> Early Y = 1980-1984 (X Traits)
> 
> Core Y = 1985-1994 (Almost or fully 100% Y)
> 
> Late Y = 1995-1999 (Z Traits)
> 
> 
> Gen Z = 2000-2019
> 
> Early Z = 2000-2004 (Y Traits)
> 
> Core Z = 2005-2014 (Almost or fully 100% Z)
> 
> Late Z = 2015-2019 (Alpha Traits)
> 
> 
> *Def. #2*
> 
> Silent/Boomer Cusp = 1942-1945
> 
> Core Boomer = 1946-1960
> 
> Boomer/X Cusp = 1961-1964 (Overall leaning Boomer)
> 
> Core Gen X = 1965-1976
> 
> X/Y Cusp = 1977-1981
> 
> Core Gen Y = 1982-1994
> 
> Y/Z Cusp = 1995-2000
> 
> Core Gen Z = 2001-2008
> 
> Z/Alpha = 2009-2015
> 
> 
> *Def. #3 (This website's definition)*
> 
> Gen X = 1965-1976
> 
> Early X = 1965-1968 (Boomer Traits)
> 
> Core X = 1969-1972 (Almost or fully 100% X)
> 
> Late X = 1973-1976 (Y Traits)
> 
> 
> Gen Y = 1977-1994
> 
> Early Y = 1977-1982 (X Traits)
> 
> Core Y = 1983-1988 (1985-1986, or mid 80s babies are the epicenter of Millennials)
> 
> Late Y = 1989-1994 (Z Traits)
> 
> Gen Z = 1995-2012? (There is no endpoint, so I am using 2012 for now)
> 
> Early Z = 1995-2000 (Y Traits)
> 
> Core Z = 2001-2006 (2003 and 2004 babies, or early/mid-2000s babies are the epicenters)
> 
> Late Z = 2007-2012 (Alpha Traits)
> 
> 
> *Def. #4*
> 
> Boomer/X Cusp = 1961-1964 (1961 and 1962 lean Boomer, 1963 and 1964 lean X)
> 
> Gen X = 1963-1979
> 
> Early X = 1965-1967 (Boomer Traits)
> 
> Core X = 1968-1973 (Unequivocally Gen X)
> 
> Late X = 1974-1976 (Y Traits)
> 
> X/Y Cusp = 1977-1981 (1977-1979 leaning X, 1980 and 1981 leaning Y)
> 
> 
> Millennials = 1980-1998
> 
> Early Millennial = 1982-1985 (X Traits)
> 
> Core Millennial = 1986-1992 (Unequivocally Millennial)
> 
> Late Millennial = 1993-1996 (Z Traits)
> 
> Gen Y/Z Cusp = 1997-2000 (1997 and 1998 lean Y, 1999 and 2000 Z)
> 
> 
> Gen Z = 1999-2016
> 
> Early Z = 2001-2004 (Y Traits)
> 
> Core Z = 2005-2010 (Unequivocally Z)
> 
> Late Z = 2011-2014 (Alpha Traits)
> 
> Z/Alpha Cusp = 2015-2018 (2015 and 2016 lean Z, 2017 and 2018 - Alpha)
> 
> 
> *Def. #5*
> 
> Gen Jones, a.ka., Boomer/X Cusp leaning X = 1965-1968 (late 1964-mid 1968)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning X = 1965-1966 (late 1964-mid 1966)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning X = 1967-1968 (late 1966-mid 1968)
> 
> Pure X = 1969-1976 (late 1968-mid 1976)
> 
> Pure Early X (90-100% X Traits, Not Core but not cuspy, either. Boomer Traits die) = 1969-1970 (late 1968-mid 1970)
> 
> Core X (1000% X Traits) = 1971-1974 (late 1970-mid 1974)
> 
> Epicenter X (Infinity percent X Traits) = 1972-1973 (late 1971-mid 1973)
> 
> Pure Late-X (90-100% X Traits, Not Core but not cusp, either. Millennial Traits born) = 1975-1976 (late 1974-mid 1976)
> 
> Xennials, a.ka., X/Y Cusp leaning X = 1977-1980 (late 1976-mid 1980)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning X = 1977-1978 (late 1976-mid 1978)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning X = 1979-1980 (late 1978-mid 1980)
> 
> Xennials, a.ka., X/Y Cusp leaning Y = 1981-1984 (late 1980-mid 1984)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning Y = 1981-1982 (late 1980-mid 1982)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Y = 1983-1984 (late 1982-mid 1984)
> 
> Pure Y = 1985-1992 (late 1984-mid 1992)
> 
> Pure Early Y (90-100% Y Traits, Not Core but not cuspy, either. X Traits die) = 1985-1986 (late 1984-mid 1986)
> 
> Core Y (1000% Y Traits) = 1987-1990 (late 1986-mid 1990)
> 
> Epicenter Y (Infinity percent Y Traits) = 1988-1989 (late 1987-mid 1989)
> 
> Pure Late Y (90-100% Y Traits, Not Core but not cusp, either. Z Traits born) = 1991-1992 (late 1990-mid 1992)
> 
> Zillennials, a.ka., Y/Z Cusp leaning Y = 1993-1996 (late 1992-mid 1996)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Y = 1993-1994 (late 1992-mid 1994)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning Y = 1995-1996 (late 1994-mid 1996)
> 
> Zillennials, a.ka., Y/Z Cusp leaning Z = 1997-2000 (late 1996-mid 2000)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning Z = 1997-1998 (late 1996-mid 1998)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Z = 1999-2000 (late 1998-mid 2000)
> 
> Pure Z = 2001-2008 (late 2000-mid 2008)
> 
> Pure Early Z (90-100% Z Traits, Not Core but not cuspy, either. Millennial Traits die) = 2001-2002 (late 2000-mid 2002)
> 
> Core Z (1000% Z Traits) = 2003-2006 (late 2002-mid 2006)
> 
> Epicenter Z (Infinity percent Z Traits) = 2004-2005 (late 2003-mid 2005)
> 
> Pure Late Z (90-100% Z Traits, Not Core but not cusp, either. Alpha Traits born) = 2007-2008 (late 2006-mid 2008)
> 
> Zalphas, a.ka., Z/Alpha Cusp leaning Z = 2009-2012 (late 2008-mid 2012)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Z = 2009-2010 (late 2008-mid 2010)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning Z = 2011-2012 (late 2010-mid 2012)
> 
> 
> *Def. #6*
> 
> Gen X = 1964-1980
> 
> Early Gen X = 1964-1968
> 
> Core Gen X = 1969-1975
> 
> Late Gen X = 1976-1980
> 
> Millennials = 1981-1998
> 
> Early Millennials = 1981-1986
> 
> Core Millennials = 1987-1992
> 
> Late Millennials = 1993-1998
> 
> Gen Z = 1999-2010
> 
> Early Gen Z = 1999-2002
> 
> Core Gen Z = 2003-2006
> 
> Late Gen Z = 2007-2010
> 
> 
> *Def. #7*
> 
> Pure Late Silent (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Boomer influences or is just probably 100% Silent) = 1938-1940 (late 1937-mid 1940, a.k.a. Classes of 1956-1958) Mid-late 40s kids
> 
> Silent/Boomer Cusp = 1941-1947 (late 1940-mid 1947, a.k.a. Classes of 1959-1965) Mostly 50s kids
> Classes of 1959-1961 (late 1940-mid 1943, a.k.a. 40s/50s kid hybrids, leaning 40s) lean Silent, Classes of 1963-1965 (late 1944-mid 1947, a.k.a. Early-mid 50s kids) lean Boomer, Class of 1962 (late 1943-mid 1944, a.k.a. Early 50s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Silent or Boomer
> 
> Pure Early Boomer (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Silent influences or is just probably 100% Boomer) = 1948-1950 (late 1947-mid 1950, a.k.a. Classes of 1966-1968) Mid-late 50s kids
> 
> Core Boomer (Absolutely Baby Boomer) = 1951-1955 (late 1950-mid 1955, a.k.a. Classes of 1969-1973) 50s/60s kid hybrids
> 
> Pure Late Boomer (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few X influences or is just probably 100% Boomer) = 1956-1958 (late 1955-mid 1958, a.k.a. Classes of 1974-1976) Pure 60s kids
> 
> Boomer/X Cusp = 1959-1965 (late 1958-mid 1965, a.k.a. Classes of 1977-1983) 60s/70s kid hybrids
> Classes of 1977-1979 (late 1958-mid 1961, a.k.a. Late-ish 60s kids) lean Boomer, Classes of 1981-1983 (late 1962-mid 1965, a.k.a. Early 70s kids) lean X, Class of 1980 (late 1961-mid 1962, a.k.a. 60s/70s kid hybrids, could be a 60s kid or a 70s kid) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Boomer or X
> 
> Pure Early X (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Boomer influences or is just probably 100% X) = 1966-1968 (late 1965-mid 1968, a.k.a. Classes of 1984-1986) Pure 70s kids
> 
> Core X (Absolutely Gen X) = 1969-1973 (late 1968-mid 1973, a.k.a. Classes of 1987-1991) Mostly 70s kids
> 
> Pure Late-X (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Millennial influences or is just probably 100% X) = 1974-1976 (late 1973-mid 1976, a.k.a. Classes of 1992-1994) Early-ish 80s kids
> 
> Gen X/Y Cusp = 1977-1983 (late 1976-mid 1983, a.k.a. Classes of 1995-2001) Mostly 80s kids
> Classes of 1995-1997 (late 1976-mid 1979, a.k.a. Pure 80s kids) lean X, Classes of 1999-2001 (late 1980-mid 1983, a.k.a. 80s/90s kid hybrids, mostly 80s) lean Y, Classes of 1998 (late 1979-mid 1980, a.k.a. Late 80s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean X or Y
> 
> Pure Early Y (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen X influences or is just probably 100% Y) = 1984-1986 (late 1983-mid 1986, a.k.a. Classes of 2002-2004) Early-ish 90s kids
> 
> Core Y (Absolutely Gen Y) = 1987-1991 (late 1986-mid 1991, a.k.a. Classes of 2005-2009) Mid-late 90s kids
> 
> Pure Late Y (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Z influences or is just probably 100% Y) = 1992-1994 (late 1991-mid 1994, a.k.a. Classes of 2010-2012) Mostly 00s kids
> 
> Gen Y/Z Cusp = 1995-2001 (late 1994-mid 2001, a.k.a. Classes of 2013-2019, the classes of the twenty-teens) 00s kids
> Classes of 2013-2015 (late 1994-mid 1997, a.k.a. Early-mid 00s kids) lean Y, Classes of 2017-2019 (late 1998-mid 2001, a.k.a. Late-ish 00s kids) lean Z, Class of 2016 (late 1997-mid 1998, a.k.a. Mid 00s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Y or Z
> 
> Pure Early Z (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Millennial influences or is just probably 100% Z) = 2002-2004 (late 2001-mid 2004, a.k.a. Classes of 2020-2022) Mostly 10s kids
> 
> Core Z (Absolutely Gen Z) = 2005-2009 (late 2004-mid 2009, a.k.a. Classes of 2023-2027) Early-mid 10s kids
> 
> Pure Late Z (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Alpha influences or is just probably 100% Z) = 2010-2012 (late 2009-mid 2012, a.k.a. Classes of 2028-2030) Late 10s kids
> 
> Gen Z/Alpha Cusp = 2013-2019 (late 2012-mid 2019, a.k.a. Classes of 2031-2037) 20s kids
> Classes of 2031-2033 (late 2012-mid 2015, a.k.a. Early 20s kids) lean Z, Classes of 2035-2037 (late 2016-mid 2019, a.k.a. Pure 20s kids) lean Alpha, Class of 2034 (late 2015-mid 2016, a.k.a. Early-mid 20s kids, could be an Early or Mid 20s kid) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Z or Alpha
> 
> Pure Early Alpha (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Z influences or is just probably 100% Alpha) = 2020-2022 (late 2019-mid 2022, a.k.a. Classes of 2038-2040) Late 20s kids
> 
> 
> *Def. #8*
> 
> Generation Jones = 1958-1967
> 
> Generation X = 1968-1976
> 
> Generation Catalano = 1977-1985
> 
> Millennials = 1986-1994
> 
> Generation Katniss = 1995-2002
> 
> Homelanders = 2003-2011
> 
> 
> *Def. #9 (The one I use)*
> 
> Boomers = 1946-1963
> 
> Early Boomers = 1946-1951 (Silent-influenced)
> 
> Core Boomers = 1952-1957 (Completely devoid of Silent or Gen X influences)
> 
> Late Boomers = 1958-1963 (Gen X-influenced)
> 
> Generation X = 1964-1981
> 
> Early Gen X = 1964-1969 (Boomer-influenced)
> 
> Core Gen X = 1970-1975 (Completely devoid of Boomer or Millennial influences)
> 
> Late Gen X = 1976-1981 (Millennial-influenced)
> 
> Generation Y (Millennials) = 1982-1999
> 
> Early Millennials = 1982-1987 (Gen X-influenced)
> 
> Core Millennials = 1988-1993 (Completely devoid of Gen X or Gen Z influences)
> 
> Late Millennials = 1994-1999 (Gen Z-influenced)
> 
> Generation Z (Plurals)= 2000-2017
> 
> Early Gen Z = 2000-2005 (Millennial-influenced)
> 
> Core Gen Z = 2006-2011 (Completely devoid of Millennial or Alpha influences)
> 
> Late Gen Z = 2012-2017 (Alpha-influenced)
> 
> Summing up all of these definitions, the ultimate Boomer birth year is 1955, the final Jones birth year is 1963, the last Gen X birth year is 1971, the ultimate Xennial birth year is 1980, the ultimate Millennial birth year is 1988, the previous Zillennial birth year is 1998, the final Gen Z birth year is 2006, and the ultimate Zalpha birth year is 2015.


Damn, that's a lot of definitions for generations. What criteria are you using to determine the years?


----------



## Willtip98

California Kid said:


> Damn, that's a lot of definitions for generations. What criteria are you using to determine the years?


Probably all the ranges that have been proposed by various sources on the Internet over the years.


----------



## karlpalaka

Willtip98 said:


> Probably all the ranges that have been proposed by various sources on the Internet over the years.


Yeah, I just consider every two decades as one generation. Thats the only way we can look at it, cause like I have said so many times, just cause two people were born the same year in the same country doesnt mean they wont have completely different experiences. We cant exactly assume how someone lived and experience life just from their year of birth. All I can say is one thing I share in common with people born in my decade: the 1990s, is that we all were alive for December 31, 1999, but none of us existed yet on December 31, 1989. Also, on our drivers licenses or passport, our date of birth will say ##/##/199#.


----------



## Willtip98

karlpalaka said:


> Yeah, I just consider every two decades as one generation. Thats the only way we can look at it, cause like I have said so many times, just cause two people were born the same year in the same country doesnt mean they wont have completely different experiences. We cant exactly assume how someone lived and experience life just from their year of birth. All I can say is one thing I share in common with people born in my decade: the 1990s, is that we all were alive for December 31, 1999, but none of us existed yet on December 31, 1989. Also, on our drivers licenses or passport, our date of birth will say ##/##/199#.


I certainly have rights to brag about that to a couple of 2001-born coworkers I have, and my 2000-born sister.


----------



## karlpalaka

Willtip98 said:


> I certainly have rights to brag about that to a couple of 2001-born coworkers I have, and my 2000-born sister.


Do you relate to your 2000 born sister? I am just wondering, since you actually live with her and you grew up with her.


----------



## karlpalaka

Willtip98 said:


> I certainly have rights to brag about that to a couple of 2001-born coworkers I have, and my 2000-born sister.


Also, we lived in two different millennia. That is also there, and we were in primary school for at least a full year before cell phones and home internet became common. Also, we were both born before Google and wifi's existence (if you were born before September 1998).


----------



## q543frodomar

Cocoa Puff said:


> I have a nine definitions for Baby Boomers, Gen X, Gen Y and Gen Z, some will have the Silent/Boomer cusp, Boomer/X Cusp, X/Y Cusp, Y/Z Cusp, Z/Alpha Cusp, or graduation classes. We already know that 1946-1964 is the standard definition of Baby Boomers, so most of them won't include the Baby Boomer spans.
> 
> *Def. #1*
> 
> Gen X = 1965-1979
> 
> Early X = 1965-1969 (Boomer Traits)
> 
> Core X = 1970-1974 (Almost or fully 100% X)
> 
> Late X = 1975-1979 (Y Traits)
> 
> 
> Gen Y = 1980-1999
> 
> Early Y = 1980-1984 (X Traits)
> 
> Core Y = 1985-1994 (Almost or fully 100% Y)
> 
> Late Y = 1995-1999 (Z Traits)
> 
> 
> Gen Z = 2000-2019
> 
> Early Z = 2000-2004 (Y Traits)
> 
> Core Z = 2005-2014 (Almost or fully 100% Z)
> 
> Late Z = 2015-2019 (Alpha Traits)
> 
> 
> *Def. #2*
> 
> Silent/Boomer Cusp = 1942-1945
> 
> Core Boomer = 1946-1960
> 
> Boomer/X Cusp = 1961-1964 (Overall leaning Boomer)
> 
> Core Gen X = 1965-1976
> 
> X/Y Cusp = 1977-1981
> 
> Core Gen Y = 1982-1994
> 
> Y/Z Cusp = 1995-2000
> 
> Core Gen Z = 2001-2008
> 
> Z/Alpha = 2009-2015
> 
> 
> *Def. #3 (This website's definition)*
> 
> Gen X = 1965-1976
> 
> Early X = 1965-1968 (Boomer Traits)
> 
> Core X = 1969-1972 (Almost or fully 100% X)
> 
> Late X = 1973-1976 (Y Traits)
> 
> 
> Gen Y = 1977-1994
> 
> Early Y = 1977-1982 (X Traits)
> 
> Core Y = 1983-1988 (1985-1986, or mid 80s babies are the epicenter of Millennials)
> 
> Late Y = 1989-1994 (Z Traits)
> 
> Gen Z = 1995-2012? (There is no endpoint so I am using 2012 for now)
> 
> Early Z = 1995-2000 (Y Traits)
> 
> Core Z = 2001-2006 (2003 and 2004 babies, or early/mid 2000s babies are the epicenter)
> 
> Late Z = 2007-2012 (Alpha Traits)
> 
> 
> *Def. #4*
> 
> Boomer/X Cusp = 1961-1964 (1961 and 1962 lean Boomer, 1963 and 1964 lean X)
> 
> Gen X = 1963-1979
> 
> Early X = 1965-1967 (Boomer Traits)
> 
> Core X = 1968-1973 (Unequivocally Gen X)
> 
> Late X = 1974-1976 (Y Traits)
> 
> X/Y Cusp = 1977-1981 (1977-1979 leaning X, 1980 and 1981 leaning Y)
> 
> 
> Millennials = 1980-1998
> 
> Early Millennial = 1982-1985 (X Traits)
> 
> Core Millennial = 1986-1992 (Unequivocally Millennial)
> 
> Late Millennial = 1993-1996 (Z Traits)
> 
> Gen Y/Z Cusp = 1997-2000 (1997 and 1998 lean Y, 1999 and 2000 lean Z)
> 
> 
> Gen Z = 1999-2016
> 
> Early Z = 2001-2004 (Y Traits)
> 
> Core Z = 2005-2010 (Unequivocally Z)
> 
> Late Z = 2011-2014 (Alpha Traits)
> 
> Z/Alpha Cusp = 2015-2018 (2015 and 2016 lean Z, 2017 and 2018 lean Alpha)
> 
> 
> *Def. #5*
> 
> Gen Jones, a.ka., Boomer/X Cusp leaning X = 1965-1968 (late 1964-mid 1968)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning X = 1965-1966 (late 1964-mid 1966)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning X = 1967-1968 (late 1966-mid 1968)
> 
> Pure X = 1969-1976 (late 1968-mid 1976)
> 
> Pure Early X (90-100% X Traits, Not Core but not cuspy, either. Boomer Traits die) = 1969-1970 (late 1968-mid 1970)
> 
> Core X (1000% X Traits) = 1971-1974 (late 1970-mid 1974)
> 
> Epicenter X (Infinity percent X Traits) = 1972-1973 (late 1971-mid 1973)
> 
> Pure Late X (90-100% X Traits, Not Core but not cusp, either. Millennial Traits born) = 1975-1976 (late 1974-mid 1976)
> 
> Xennials, a.ka., X/Y Cusp leaning X = 1977-1980 (late 1976-mid 1980)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning X = 1977-1978 (late 1976-mid 1978)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning X = 1979-1980 (late 1978-mid 1980)
> 
> Xennials, a.ka., X/Y Cusp leaning Y = 1981-1984 (late 1980-mid 1984)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning Y = 1981-1982 (late 1980-mid 1982)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Y = 1983-1984 (late 1982-mid 1984)
> 
> Pure Y = 1985-1992 (late 1984-mid 1992)
> 
> Pure Early Y (90-100% Y Traits, Not Core but not cuspy, either. X Traits die) = 1985-1986 (late 1984-mid 1986)
> 
> Core Y (1000% Y Traits) = 1987-1990 (late 1986-mid 1990)
> 
> Epicenter Y (Infinity percent Y Traits) = 1988-1989 (late 1987-mid 1989)
> 
> Pure Late Y (90-100% Y Traits, Not Core but not cusp, either. Z Traits born) = 1991-1992 (late 1990-mid 1992)
> 
> Zillennials, a.ka., Y/Z Cusp leaning Y = 1993-1996 (late 1992-mid 1996)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Y = 1993-1994 (late 1992-mid 1994)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning Y = 1995-1996 (late 1994-mid 1996)
> 
> Zillennials, a.ka., Y/Z Cusp leaning Z = 1997-2000 (late 1996-mid 2000)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning Z = 1997-1998 (late 1996-mid 1998)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Z = 1999-2000 (late 1998-mid 2000)
> 
> Pure Z = 2001-2008 (late 2000-mid 2008)
> 
> Pure Early Z (90-100% Z Traits, Not Core but not cuspy, either. Millennial Traits die) = 2001-2002 (late 2000-mid 2002)
> 
> Core Z (1000% Z Traits) = 2003-2006 (late 2002-mid 2006)
> 
> Epicenter Z (Infinity percent Z Traits) = 2004-2005 (late 2003-mid 2005)
> 
> Pure Late Z (90-100% Z Traits, Not Core but not cusp, either. Alpha Traits born) = 2007-2008 (late 2006-mid 2008)
> 
> Zalphas, a.ka., Z/Alpha Cusp leaning Z = 2009-2012 (late 2008-mid 2012)
> 
> Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Z = 2009-2010 (late 2008-mid 2010)
> 
> True Cusps, slightly leaning Z = 2011-2012 (late 2010-mid 2012)
> 
> 
> *Def. #6*
> 
> Gen X = 1964-1980
> 
> Early Gen X = 1964-1968
> 
> Core Gen X = 1969-1975
> 
> Late Gen X = 1976-1980
> 
> Millennials = 1981-1998
> 
> Early Millennials = 1981-1986
> 
> Core Millennials = 1987-1992
> 
> Late Millennials = 1993-1998
> 
> Gen Z = 1999-2010
> 
> Early Gen Z = 1999-2002
> 
> Core Gen Z = 2003-2006
> 
> Late Gen Z = 2007-2010
> 
> 
> *Def. #7*
> 
> Pure Late Silent (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Boomer influences or is just probably 100% Silent) = 1938-1940 (late 1937-mid 1940, a.k.a. Classes of 1956-1958) Mid-late 40s kids
> 
> Silent/Boomer Cusp = 1941-1947 (late 1940-mid 1947, a.k.a. Classes of 1959-1965) Mostly 50s kids
> Classes of 1959-1961 (late 1940-mid 1943, a.k.a. 40s/50s kid hybrids, leaning 40s) lean Silent, Classes of 1963-1965 (late 1944-mid 1947, a.k.a. Early-mid 50s kids) lean Boomer, Class of 1962 (late 1943-mid 1944, a.k.a. Early 50s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Silent or Boomer
> 
> Pure Early Boomer (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Silent influences or is just probably 100% Boomer) = 1948-1950 (late 1947-mid 1950, a.k.a. Classes of 1966-1968) Mid-late 50s kids
> 
> Core Boomer (Absolutely Baby Boomer) = 1951-1955 (late 1950-mid 1955, a.k.a. Classes of 1969-1973) 50s/60s kid hybrids
> 
> Pure Late Boomer (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few X influences or is just probably 100% Boomer) = 1956-1958 (late 1955-mid 1958, a.k.a. Classes of 1974-1976) Pure 60s kids
> 
> Boomer/X Cusp = 1959-1965 (late 1958-mid 1965, a.k.a. Classes of 1977-1983) 60s/70s kid hybrids
> Classes of 1977-1979 (late 1958-mid 1961, a.k.a. Late-ish 60s kids) lean Boomer, Classes of 1981-1983 (late 1962-mid 1965, a.k.a. Early 70s kids) lean X, Class of 1980 (late 1961-mid 1962, a.k.a. 60s/70s kid hybrids, could be a 60s kid or a 70s kid) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Boomer or X
> 
> Pure Early X (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Boomer influences or is just probably 100% X) = 1966-1968 (late 1965-mid 1968, a.k.a. Classes of 1984-1986) Pure 70s kids
> 
> Core X (Absolutely Gen X) = 1969-1973 (late 1968-mid 1973, a.k.a. Classes of 1987-1991) Mostly 70s kids
> 
> Pure Late X (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Millennial influences or is just probably 100% X) = 1974-1976 (late 1973-mid 1976, a.k.a. Classes of 1992-1994) Early-ish 80s kids
> 
> Gen X/Y Cusp = 1977-1983 (late 1976-mid 1983, a.k.a. Classes of 1995-2001) Mostly 80s kids
> Classes of 1995-1997 (late 1976-mid 1979, a.k.a. Pure 80s kids) lean X, Classes of 1999-2001 (late 1980-mid 1983, a.k.a. 80s/90s kid hybrids, mostly 80s) lean Y, Classes of 1998 (late 1979-mid 1980, a.k.a. Late 80s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean X or Y
> 
> Pure Early Y (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen X influences or is just probably 100% Y) = 1984-1986 (late 1983-mid 1986, a.k.a. Classes of 2002-2004) Early-ish 90s kids
> 
> Core Y (Absolutely Gen Y) = 1987-1991 (late 1986-mid 1991, a.k.a. Classes of 2005-2009) Mid-late 90s kids
> 
> Pure Late Y (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Z influences or is just probably 100% Y) = 1992-1994 (late 1991-mid 1994, a.k.a. Classes of 2010-2012) Mostly 00s kids
> 
> Gen Y/Z Cusp = 1995-2001 (late 1994-mid 2001, a.k.a. Classes of 2013-2019, the classes of the twenty-teens) 00s kids
> Classes of 2013-2015 (late 1994-mid 1997, a.k.a. Early-mid 00s kids) lean Y, Classes of 2017-2019 (late 1998-mid 2001, a.k.a. Late-ish 00s kids) lean Z, Class of 2016 (late 1997-mid 1998, a.k.a. Mid 00s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Y or Z
> 
> Pure Early Z (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Millennial influences or is just probably 100% Z) = 2002-2004 (late 2001-mid 2004, a.k.a. Classes of 2020-2022) Mostly 10s kids
> 
> Core Z (Absolutely Gen Z) = 2005-2009 (late 2004-mid 2009, a.k.a. Classes of 2023-2027) Early-mid 10s kids
> 
> Pure Late Z (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Alpha influences or is just probably 100% Z) = 2010-2012 (late 2009-mid 2012, a.k.a. Classes of 2028-2030) Late 10s kids
> 
> Gen Z/Alpha Cusp = 2013-2019 (late 2012-mid 2019, a.k.a. Classes of 2031-2037) 20s kids
> Classes of 2031-2033 (late 2012-mid 2015, a.k.a. Early 20s kids) lean Z, Classes of 2035-2037 (late 2016-mid 2019, a.k.a. Pure 20s kids) lean Alpha, Class of 2034 (late 2015-mid 2016, a.k.a. Early-mid 20s kids, could be an Early or Mid 20s kid) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Z or Alpha
> 
> Pure Early Alpha (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Z influences or is just probably 100% Alpha) = 2020-2022 (late 2019-mid 2022, a.k.a. Classes of 2038-2040) Late 20s kids
> 
> 
> *Def. #8*
> 
> Generation Jones = 1958-1967
> 
> Generation X = 1968-1976
> 
> Generation Catalano = 1977-1985
> 
> Millennials = 1986-1994
> 
> Generation Katniss = 1995-2002
> 
> Homelanders = 2003-2011
> 
> 
> *Def. #9 (The one I personally use)*
> 
> Boomers = 1946-1963
> 
> Early Boomers = 1946-1951 (Silent-influenced)
> 
> Core Boomers = 1952-1957 (Completely devoid of Silent or Gen X influences)
> 
> Late Boomers = 1958-1963 (Gen X-influenced)
> 
> Generation X = 1964-1981
> 
> Early Gen X = 1964-1969 (Boomer-influenced)
> 
> Core Gen X = 1970-1975 (Completely devoid of Boomer or Millennial influences)
> 
> Late Gen X = 1976-1981 (Millennial-influenced)
> 
> Generation Y (Millennials) = 1982-1999
> 
> Early Millennials = 1982-1987 (Gen X-influenced)
> 
> Core Millennials = 1988-1993 (Completely devoid of Gen X or Gen Z influences)
> 
> Late Millennials = 1994-1999 (Gen Z-influenced)
> 
> Generation Z (Plurals)= 2000-2017
> 
> Early Gen Z = 2000-2005 (Millenni
> 
> Summing up all of these definitions, the ultimate Boomer birth year is 1955, the ultimate Jones birth year is 1963, the ultimate Gen X birth year is 1971, the ultimate Xennial birth year is 1980, the ultimate Millennial birth year is 1988, the ultimate Zillennial birth year is 1998, the ultimate Gen Z birth year is 2006, and the ultimate Zalpha birth year is 2015.


I would say 1989 is the epitome of Millennials, 2005 is the ultimate Z year, and 2012 is the ultimate Zalpha year.

100% on the mark with 1980 and being the ultimate Xennial.


----------



## California Kid

Willtip98 said:


> Probably all the ranges that have been proposed by various sources on the Internet over the years.





karlpalaka said:


> Yeah, I consider every two decades as one generation. That's the only way we can look at it because like I have said so many times. Just because two people were born the same year in the same country doesn't mean they won't have completely different experiences. We cant precisely assume how someone lived and experience life just from their year of birth. All I can say is one thing I share in common with people born in my decade. The 1990s is that we all were alive for December 31, 1999, but none of us existed yet on December 31, 1989. Also, on our driver's licenses or passport, our date of birth will say ##/##/199#.


By criteria, I mean, are you both using pop culture, technology, politics, demographics, etc.?


----------



## Cocoa Puff

California Kid said:


> By criteria, I mean, are you both using pop culture, technology, politics, demographics, etc.?


It depends. Some of them will revolve around those things, but others are arbitrary ones that I made up that sort of represent most of the generation definitions thrown around throughout the years by sociologists and random people on these kinds of forums.


----------



## Cocoa Puff

q543frodomar said:


> I would say 1989 is the epitome of Millennials, 2005 is the ultimate Z year, and 2012 is the ultimate Zalpha year.
> 
> 100% on the mark with 1980 and being the ultimate Xennial.


I would say that a 1989 born is generally the quintessential Millennial, but personally that would fall around the 1990/1991 area.


----------



## karlpalaka

Cocoa Puff said:


> I would say that a 1989 born is generally the quintessential Millennial, but personally that would fall around the 1990/1991 area.


1988-1991 are the central core.


----------



## karlpalaka

California Kid said:


> By criteria, I mean, are you both using pop culture, technology, politics, demographics, etc.?


Demographics hardly change, many people dont give importance to pop culture while many others do, not everyone is into politics, and technology, it depends where you live. There is no fixed way of assuming how someone experienced his or her life.


----------



## Willtip98

karlpalaka said:


> Do you relate to your 2000 born sister? I am just wondering, since you actually live with her and you grew up with her.


Looking back, we didn't exactly grow up the same. I lived through the Y2K scare (Don't remember it though), while she was born after it. I remember 9/11, and she obviously doesn't. I entered school during the Web 1.0 era, she entered during the Web 2.0 era. I spent more than half of my K-5 years before the iPhone's release, she spent more than half of hers afterward. I graduated high school under Obama as President, while she graduated under Trump as President. I got to vote for the first time in 2016, she'll be voting for the first time in 2020 (Arguably the first Gen Z election). Coincidentally, her class (C/O 2018) was the oldest that participated in the walkout protests after the Parkland shooting.


----------



## karlpalaka

Willtip98 said:


> karlpalaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you relate to your 2000 born sister? I am just wondering, since you actually live with her and you grew up with her.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back, we didn't exactly grow up the same. I lived through the Y2K scare (Don't remember it though), while she was born after it. I remember 9/11, and she obviously doesn't. I entered school during the Web 1.0 era, she entered during the Web 2.0 era. I spent more than half of my K-5 years before the iPhone's release, she spent more than half of hers afterward. I graduated high school under Obama as President, while she graduated under Trump as President. I got to vote for the first time in 2016, she'll be voting for the first time in 2020 (Arguably the first Gen Z election). Coincidentally, her class (C/O 2018) was the oldest that participated in the walkout protests after the Parkland shooting.
Click to expand...

Its weird how I relate to 1993 more than 2000. I consider 1995-1999 my age group though cause a 2-year margin, but when it comes to events like these, a 1997 has experienced a lot that a January 2000 born like Noah cyrus, Kennedy Walsh, Hannah Blair, or Eve Bennett hasnt.


----------



## karlpalaka

karlpalaka said:


> Willtip98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karlpalaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you relate to your 2000 born sister? I am just wondering, since you actually live with her and you grew up with her.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back, we didn't exactly grow up the same. I lived through the Y2K scare (Don't remember it though), while she was born after it. I remember 9/11, and she obviously doesn't. I entered school during the Web 1.0 era, she entered during the Web 2.0 era. I spent more than half of my K-5 years before the iPhone's release, she spent more than half of hers afterward. I graduated high school under Obama as President, while she graduated under Trump as President. I got to vote for the first time in 2016, she'll be voting for the first time in 2020 (Arguably the first Gen Z election). Coincidentally, her class (C/O 2018) was the oldest that participated in the walkout protests after the Parkland shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its weird how I relate to 1993 more than 2000. I consider 1995-1999 my age group though cause a 2-year margin, but when it comes to events like these, a 1997 has experienced a lot that a January 2000 born like Noah cyrus, Kennedy Walsh, Hannah Blair, or Eve Bennett hasnt. i am 4.4 years younger than the oldest 1993 baby, 3.4 years younger than the youngest 1993 baby, and only 2.6 years older than the oldest 2000 baby, but a lot has change in terms of experience just for the 2.6 year between my birth and January 1,2000.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cocoa Puff

How about 10 year generations?

1930s babies = Silent Generation

1930-1932 = Early Silent (Greatest Gen traits)
1933-1936 = Core Silent
1937-1939 = Late Silent (Boomer I traits)

1940s babies = Baby Boomers I

1940-1942 = Early Boomers I (Silent traits)
1943-1946 = Core Boomers I
1947-1949 = Late Boomers I (Boomer II traits)

1950s babies = Baby Boomers II

1950-1952 = Early Boomers II (Boomer I traits)
1953-1956 = Core Boomers II
1957-1959 = Late Boomers II (Gen Jones traits)

1960s babies = Generation Jones

1960-1962 = Early Gen Jones (Boomer II traits)
1963-1966 = Core Gen Jones
1967-1969 = Late Gen Jones (Gen X traits)

1970s babies = Generation X 

1970-1972 = Early Gen X (Gen Jones traits)
1973-1976 = Core Gen X
1977-1979 = Late Gen X (Gen Y traits)

1980s babies = Generation Y

1980-1982 = Early Gen Y (Gen X traits)
1983-1986 = Core Gen Y
1987-1989 = Late Gen Y (Millennial traits)

1990s babies = Millennials

1990-1992 = Early Millennials (Gen Y traits)
1993-1996 = Core Millennials
1997-1999 = Late Millennials (Gen Z traits)

2000s babies = Generation Z 

2000-2002 = Early Gen Z (Millennial traits)
2003-2006 = Core Gen Z 
2007-2009 = Late Gen Z (Alpha traits)

2010s babies = Generation Alpha

2010-2012 = Early Gen Alpha (Gen Z traits)
2013-2016 = Core Gen Alpha
2017-2019 = Late Gen Alpha (Gen Beta traits)

2020s babies = Generation Beta

2020-2022 = Early Gen Beta (Gen Alpha traits)
2023-2026 = Core Gen Beta
2027-2029 = Late Gen Beta (Gen Gamma traits)


----------



## karlpalaka

Cocoa Puff said:


> How about 10 year generations?
> 
> 1930s babies = Silent Generation
> 
> 1930-1932 = Early Silent (Greatest Gen traits)
> 1933-1936 = Core Silent
> 1937-1939 = Late Silent (Boomer I traits)
> 
> 1940s babies = Baby Boomers I
> 
> 1940-1942 = Early Boomers I (Silent traits)
> 1943-1946 = Core Boomers I
> 1947-1949 = Late Boomers I (Boomer II traits)
> 
> 1950s babies = Baby Boomers II
> 
> 1950-1952 = Early Boomers II (Boomer I traits)
> 1953-1956 = Core Boomers II
> 1957-1959 = Late Boomers II (Gen Jones traits)
> 
> 1960s babies = Generation Jones
> 
> 1960-1962 = Early Gen Jones (Boomer II traits)
> 1963-1966 = Core Gen Jones
> 1967-1969 = Late Gen Jones (Gen X traits)
> 
> 1970s babies = Generation X
> 
> 1970-1972 = Early Gen X (Gen Jones traits)
> 1973-1976 = Core Gen X
> 1977-1979 = Late Gen X (Gen Y traits)
> 
> 1980s babies = Generation Y
> 
> 1980-1982 = Early Gen Y (Gen X traits)
> 1983-1986 = Core Gen Y
> 1987-1989 = Late Gen Y (Millennial traits)
> 
> 1990s babies = Millennials
> 
> 1990-1992 = Early Millennials (Gen Y traits)
> 1993-1996 = Core Millennials
> 1997-1999 = Late Millennials (Gen Z traits)
> 
> 2000s babies = Generation Z
> 
> 2000-2002 = Early Gen Z (Millennial traits)
> 2003-2006 = Core Gen Z
> 2007-2009 = Late Gen Z (Alpha traits)
> 
> 2010s babies = Generation Alpha
> 
> 2010-2012 = Early Gen Alpha (Gen Z traits)
> 2013-2016 = Core Gen Alpha
> 2017-2019 = Late Gen Alpha (Gen Beta traits)
> 
> 2020s babies = Generation Beta
> 
> 2020-2022 = Early Gen Beta (Gen Alpha traits)
> 2023-2026 = Core Gen Beta
> 2027-2029 = Late Gen Beta (Gen Gamma traits)


Yes, that is a good way to look at it, but I think every 5 years itself should be a microgeneration. I love the way you broke it down. 
1940-1944: Boomer 1.0 with a few silent traits (WWII generation)
1945-1949: Boomer 2.0 in the early core
1950-1954: Boomer 3.0 in the late core (TV generation)
1955-1959: Boomer 4.0 with a few x traits
1960-1964: X 1.0 (with a few boomer traits/Generation Jones)
1965-1969: X 2.0 early core 
1970-1974: X 3.0 late core 
1975-1979: X 4.0 with a few Y traits (computer generation)
1980-1984: Y 1.0 (xennials with a few X traits)
1985-1989: Y 2.0 (early core/usenet generation) 
1990-1994: Y 3.0 (late core)
1995-1999: Y 4.0 (with a few Z traits/zennials)
2000-2004: Z 1.0 (with a few Y traits)
2005-2009: Z 2.0 (early core/cell phone generation)
2010-2014: Z 3.0 (late core/social media generation)
2015-2019: Z 4.0 (zalpha/smart phone generation)


----------



## California Kid

Cocoa Puff said:


> It depends. Some of them will revolve around those things. However, others are arbitrary ones that I made up that represent most of the generation definitions thrown around throughout the years by sociologists and random people on these kinds of forums.


So, you are throwing out random things to influence generations? As for sociologists, they don't implement arbitrary nonsense to determine generational cohorts. They use social, political, environmental, health, personal, technological, and financial changes as they research these topics. 



karlpalaka said:


> Demographics hardly change, many people don't give importance to pop culture while many others do, not everyone is into politics, and technology, it depends where you live. There is no fixed way of assuming how someone experienced his or her life.


Actually, they do. Demographics is more than just race and gender. It's also religion, politics, sexual orientation, health, economy, and much more. Sociologists study that too as they use surveys or have panels while they analyze their experiments. As for pop culture, it does play an essential role in shaping generations. There are certain music, fashion, and movies, for instance, that are targeted at specific cohorts. (e.g., The Social Network film was for Millennials and had a significant footprint on them as they matured.)

I would check this book if you would like to have a better perspective on generations overall. I'll link it down below.

https://www.palgrave.com/us/book/9781137601353


----------



## Cocoa Puff

Out of all of the nine long generations, I would agree with Def. #4, 5, 7, and 9. But I mostly agree with #7 and #9. Both of them I do 18 years for each of them, however, I might change Def. #7 a little bit.

For the Y/Z Cusp, based on Def. #7, I generally use 1995-2001, a.k.a. the Classes of 2013-2019, since they are the most disputed years for Y and Z. 2001 is usually the start of Z, but I put it there because most of them were born after 9/11. Even though I think 1994 is the absolute last Pure Y birth year and 2002 is the absolute first Pure Z birth year, I would also put 1994 and 2002 babies as the VERY earliest and latest cusp birth years, respectively. So the farthest the cusp would go is 1994-2002, a.k.a. the C/O 2012-2020 (b. late 1993-mid 2002) for me. 1994 and 2002 are borderline cusps, though. 

1994 babies could make a case as Pure Y because:
1. They were in K-12 in the 90's, which means that they had their K-12 years entirely in the 2000's decade.
2. Graduated high school before the Sandy Hook shooting and the world was supposed to end on December 21, 2012.
3. Were in high school when Bush was still president at the height of the 2008 election.
4. Most likely had their childhood ultimately peak (IMO, age 7) before 9/11.
5. Had their brains fully develop before 2020.

However, 1994 babies could also be cusps because:
1. They had none of their peak childhoods (age 6-8) in the 90's.
2. Had more of their K-5 elementary schooling post-9/11.
3. Graduated high school after the Iraq War was over.
4. Started high school after the Great Recession.
5. Had more of their teen years and youth period in the 2010's.
6. Were in K-12 mandatory schooling in the 2010's than the 90's.
7. Born in the Mid 90's.
8. Did not have a full year of elementary school in the 1990's.
9. Clearly 2000's kids.

2002 could be Pure Z because:
1. We were born after 9/11 (OBVIOUSLY).
2. We graduate high school and come of age in the 2020's.
3. Could be more of a 2010's kid, if the absolute childhood peak is age 8 (Usually are hybrids of the 2000's and 2010's).
4. Had more of their K-5 elementary schooling in the 2010's.
5. Spent the entire 2010's decade in K-12.
6. Don't remember the Early 00's (Unless you have a very good memory).
7. Started school after the release of the iPhone.
8. Would never be in a college classroom in the 2010's (not counting college visits or skipping a grade and graduating early).

However, 2002 babies could also be cusps because:
1. We were born in the Early 00's.
2. Are definitely 2010's teens.
3. Have more of their youth in the 2010's.
4. Started high school when Obama was still president, during the 2016 election.
5. The last to possibly have more of their childhood in the 2000's and legitimately claim to be 2000's kids (2003 leans more to the 2010's, regardless of the definition, unless you come up with a bizarre definition to make it fit more to the 2000's).
6. Spent more time in K-12 in the 2000's than we will in the 2020's.
7. Were in mandatory schooling before the Great Recession.
8. Probably grew up thinking they were Millennials.

Speaking of the Y/Z Cusp, I would say the mid 90's babies (1994-1996) are the last to truly lean Y, and the early 2000's babies (2000-2002) are the first to truly lean Z, and the late 90's babies (1997-1999) are the true cusps, with 1997 leans Y, 1998 is 50/50, 1999 leans Z, but that depends on them. 

I personally would say that 1998 is the ultimate Y/Z Cusp birth year because:
Reasons for being Y
1. They can remember 9/11.
2. Were in K-12 in the Early 00's.
3. Finished their childhood before 2010.
4. Are now allowed to drink alcohol and, in NJ, can smoke tobacco, as of 2019.
5. Graduated high school during Obama's presidency.
6. Started high school before the 2012 End of the World event, Sandy Hook, and Obama's 2nd term.
And more.
Reasons for being Z
1. Don't remember the 90's.
2. Graduate college in the 2020's (I am only talking about 4-year, nothing else).
3. Their childhoods peak in the second half of the 2000's (which is mostly the Z half of kid culture in the 2000's).
4. Graduated high school when youth culture slightly more Zish.
5. Were still in high school when gay marriage was legalized and Trump was all over the news in 2015-2016.
6. Were still in elementary school when the recession hit full effect on the economy and the first black president was elected.
And more.

1992 and 1993 babies are Pure Y, albeit Late Y, and could probably have a few Z traits, but nothing significant. 2003 and 2004 are Pure Z, albeit Early Z, and probably do have a few Millennial traits, but nothing significant, like probably less than 10 percent. Honestly, though, are probably 100% Y and Z, respectively. The Core of Y are born in the late 80's and very early 90's (roughly 1987-1991), with 1989 babies being the ultimate Millennial. The Core of Z are born in the mid-late 2000's (roughly 2005-2009), with 2007 babies being the ultimate Gen Zer.

For Y and Z, these are all of the approximate percentage traits of each birth year, excluding the X/Y and Z/Alpha Cusp:

1985 - Pure Early Y (93.33% Y, 6.66% X) or maybe (100% Y)
1986 - Pure Early Y (96.66% Y, 3.33% X) or maybe (100% Y)
1987 - Core Y (100% Y)
1988 - Core Y (100% Y)
1989 - Core Y (1000% Y, because it's the ultimate Y birth year)
1990 - Core Y (100% Y)
1991 - Core Y (100% Y)
1992 - Pure Late Y (96.66% Y, 3.33% Z) or maybe (100% Y)
1993 - Pure Late Y (93.33% Y, 6.66% Z) or maybe (100% Y)
1994 - Y/Z Cusp (90% Y, 10% Z)
1995 - Y/Z Cusp (80% Y, 20% Z)
1996 - Y/Z Cusp (70% Y, 30% Z)
1997 - Y/Z Cusp (60% Y, 40% Z)
1998 - Y/Z Cusp (50% Y, 50% Z)
1999 - Y/Z Cusp (40% Y, 60% Z)
2000 - Y/Z Cusp (30% Y, 70% Z)
2001 - Y/Z Cusp (20% Y, 80% Z)
2002 - Y/Z Cusp (10% Y, 90% Z)
2003 - Pure Early Z (93.3% Z, 6.66% Y) or maybe (100% Y)
2004 - Pure Early Z (96.66% Z, 3.33% Y) or maybe (100% Y)
2005 - Core Z (100% Z)
2006 - Core Z (100% Z)
2007 - Core Z (1000% Z, because it's the ultimate Z birth year)
2008 - Core Z (100% Z)
2009 - Core Z (100% Z)
2010 - Pure Late Z (96.66% Z, 3.33% Alpha) or maybe (100% Y)
2011 - Pure Late Z (93.33% Z, 6.66% Alpha) or maybe (100% Y)


----------



## karlpalaka

Cocoa Puff said:


> Out of all of the nine long generations, I would agree with Def. #4, 5, 7, and 9. But I mostly agree with #7 and #9. Both of them I do 18 years for each of them, however, I might change Def. #7 a little bit.
> 
> For the Y/Z Cusp, based on Def. #7, I generally use 1995-2001, a.k.a. the Classes of 2013-2019, since they are the most disputed years for Y and Z. 2001 is usually the start of Z, but I put it there because most of them were born after 9/11. Even though I think 1994 is the absolute last Pure Y birth year and 2002 is the absolute first Pure Z birth year, I would also put 1994 and 2002 babies as the VERY earliest and latest cusp birth years, respectively. So the farthest the cusp would go is 1994-2002, a.k.a. the C/O 2012-2020 (b. late 1993-mid 2002) for me. 1994 and 2002 are borderline cusps, though.
> 
> 1994 babies could make a case as Pure Y because:
> 1. They were in K-12 in the 90's, which means that they had their K-12 years entirely in the 2000's decade.
> 2. Graduated high school before the Sandy Hook shooting and the world was supposed to end on December 21, 2012.
> 3. Were in high school when Bush was still president at the height of the 2008 election.
> 4. Most likely had their childhood ultimately peak (IMO, age 7) before 9/11.
> 5. Had their brains fully develop before 2020.
> 
> However, 1994 babies could also be cusps because:
> 1. They had none of their peak childhoods (age 6-8) in the 90's.
> 2. Had more of their K-5 elementary schooling post-9/11.
> 3. Graduated high school after the Iraq War was over.
> 4. Started high school after the Great Recession.
> 5. Had more of their teen years and youth period in the 2010's.
> 6. Were in K-12 mandatory schooling in the 2010's than the 90's.
> 7. Born in the Mid 90's.
> 8. Did not have a full year of elementary school in the 1990's.
> 9. Clearly 2000's kids.
> 
> 2002 could be Pure Z because:
> 1. We were born after 9/11 (OBVIOUSLY).
> 2. We graduate high school and come of age in the 2020's.
> 3. Could be more of a 2010's kid, if the absolute childhood peak is age 8 (Usually are hybrids of the 2000's and 2010's).
> 4. Had more of their K-5 elementary schooling in the 2010's.
> 5. Spent the entire 2010's decade in K-12.
> 6. Don't remember the Early 00's (Unless you have a very good memory).
> 7. Started school after the release of the iPhone.
> 8. Would never be in a college classroom in the 2010's (not counting college visits or skipping a grade and graduating early).
> 
> However, 2002 babies could also be cusps because:
> 1. We were born in the Early 00's.
> 2. Are definitely 2010's teens.
> 3. Have more of their youth in the 2010's.
> 4. Started high school when Obama was still president, during the 2016 election.
> 5. The last to possibly have more of their childhood in the 2000's and legitimately claim to be 2000's kids (2003 leans more to the 2010's, regardless of the definition, unless you come up with a bizarre definition to make it fit more to the 2000's).
> 6. Spent more time in K-12 in the 2000's than we will in the 2020's.
> 7. Were in mandatory schooling before the Great Recession.
> 8. Probably grew up thinking they were Millennials.
> 
> Speaking of the Y/Z Cusp, I would say the mid 90's babies (1994-1996) are the last to truly lean Y, and the early 2000's babies (2000-2002) are the first to truly lean Z, and the late 90's babies (1997-1999) are the true cusps, with 1997 leans Y, 1998 is 50/50, 1999 leans Z, but that depends on them.
> 
> I personally would say that 1998 is the ultimate Y/Z Cusp birth year because:
> Reasons for being Y
> 1. They can remember 9/11.
> 2. Were in K-12 in the Early 00's.
> 3. Finished their childhood before 2010.
> 4. Are now allowed to drink alcohol and, in NJ, can smoke tobacco, as of 2019.
> 5. Graduated high school during Obama's presidency.
> 6. Started high school before the 2012 End of the World event, Sandy Hook, and Obama's 2nd term.
> And more.
> Reasons for being Z
> 1. Don't remember the 90's.
> 2. Graduate college in the 2020's (I am only talking about 4-year, nothing else).
> 3. Their childhoods peak in the second half of the 2000's (which is mostly the Z half of kid culture in the 2000's).
> 4. Graduated high school when youth culture slightly more Zish.
> 5. Were still in high school when gay marriage was legalized and Trump was all over the news in 2015-2016.
> 6. Were still in elementary school when the recession hit full effect on the economy and the first black president was elected.
> And more.
> 
> 1992 and 1993 babies are Pure Y, albeit Late Y, and could probably have a few Z traits, but nothing significant. 2003 and 2004 are Pure Z, albeit Early Z, and probably do have a few Millennial traits, but nothing significant, like probably less than 10 percent. Honestly, though, are probably 100% Y and Z, respectively. The Core of Y are born in the late 80's and very early 90's (roughly 1987-1991), with 1989 babies being the ultimate Millennial. The Core of Z are born in the mid-late 2000's (roughly 2005-2009), with 2007 babies being the ultimate Gen Zer.
> 
> For Y and Z, these are all of the approximate percentage traits of each birth year, excluding the X/Y and Z/Alpha Cusp:
> 
> 1985 - Pure Early Y (93.33% Y, 6.66% X) or maybe (100% Y)
> 1986 - Pure Early Y (96.66% Y, 3.33% X) or maybe (100% Y)
> 1987 - Core Y (100% Y)
> 1988 - Core Y (100% Y)
> 1989 - Core Y (1000% Y, because it's the ultimate Y birth year)
> 1990 - Core Y (100% Y)
> 1991 - Core Y (100% Y)
> 1992 - Pure Late Y (96.66% Y, 3.33% Z) or maybe (100% Y)
> 1993 - Pure Late Y (93.33% Y, 6.66% Z) or maybe (100% Y)
> 1994 - Y/Z Cusp (90% Y, 10% Z)
> 1995 - Y/Z Cusp (80% Y, 20% Z)
> 1996 - Y/Z Cusp (70% Y, 30% Z)
> 1997 - Y/Z Cusp (60% Y, 40% Z)
> 1998 - Y/Z Cusp (50% Y, 50% Z)
> 1999 - Y/Z Cusp (40% Y, 60% Z)
> 2000 - Y/Z Cusp (30% Y, 70% Z)
> 2001 - Y/Z Cusp (20% Y, 80% Z)
> 2002 - Y/Z Cusp (10% Y, 90% Z)
> 2003 - Pure Early Z (93.3% Z, 6.66% Y) or maybe (100% Y)
> 2004 - Pure Early Z (96.66% Z, 3.33% Y) or maybe (100% Y)
> 2005 - Core Z (100% Z)
> 2006 - Core Z (100% Z)
> 2007 - Core Z (1000% Z, because it's the ultimate Z birth year)
> 2008 - Core Z (100% Z)
> 2009 - Core Z (100% Z)
> 2010 - Pure Late Z (96.66% Z, 3.33% Alpha) or maybe (100% Y)
> 2011 - Pure Late Z (93.33% Z, 6.66% Alpha) or maybe (100% Y)


Yes, I can see that. The latest in the xennial cusp is always 1985 though, and even 1985 seems too Y. Anyways, I do agree with 1992 having a few Z traits. I know some who cant even remember the 90s and were literally born in a home with internet access, and also, they were the first to graduate in the 2010s, with 2001 being the last, assuming they all graduate high school the year they turn 18. 1994 would be the last who would be able to graduate college under Obama's presidency assuming they finish college the year they turn 22.


----------



## Willtip98

Cocoa Puff said:


> I personally would say that 1998 is the ultimate Y/Z Cusp birth year because:
> Reasons for being Y
> 1. They can remember 9/11.
> 2. Were in K-12 in the Early 00's.
> 3. Finished their childhood before 2010.
> 4. Are now allowed to drink alcohol and, in NJ, can smoke tobacco, as of 2019.
> 5. Graduated high school during Obama's presidency.
> 6. Started high school before the 2012 End of the World event, Sandy Hook, and Obama's 2nd term.
> And more.


Or just the end of Gen Y in general. This aligns well with my thread about this I made a few months ago: https://www.personalitycafe.com/gen...y-millennials-should-end-1998-not-1996-a.html


----------



## Cocoa Puff

Willtip98 said:


> Or just the end of Gen Y in general. This aligns well with my thread about this I made a few months ago: https://www.personalitycafe.com/gen...y-millennials-should-end-1998-not-1996-a.html


Even though with the 1980-1998 definition of Gen Y that I just explained with 1998 being the ultimate cusp, with 1980 being the ultimate cusp on the opposite side, it does seem easier to point why they are the last of Y then they are the first of Z, that is why I would consider them the tail-end of Millennials in my other 1982-1999 definition of Millennials. I'm okay with 1981-1996, too, but I don't see it that way as much anymore, and I generally disagree with 1980-1994. I like the Strauss-Howe definition of 1982-2004 because of its historical research and I don't mind it, but I personally would not use that.


----------



## Cocoa Puff

karlpalaka said:


> Yes, I can see that. The latest in the xennial cusp is always 1985 though, and even 1985 seems too Y. Anyways, I do agree with 1992 having a few Z traits. I know some who cant even remember the 90s and were literally born in a home with internet access, and also, they were the first to graduate in the 2010s, with 2001 being the last, assuming they all graduate high school the year they turn 18. 1994 would be the last who would be able to graduate college under Obama's presidency assuming they finish college the year they turn 22.


For the X/Y Cusp, I would usually say 1977-1983, but 1976-1984 would be the full span of the Xennial cusp. Later 70's babies (1976-1978) are the last to truly lean X, Early-Mid 80's babies (1982-1984) are the first to truly lean Y, very late 70's and very early 80's babies (1979-1981) is the true cusp, with 1979 leaning X, 1980 being 50/50, and 1981 leaning Y, but it can vary, like a 1979er might feel more Y while someone born in '81 feels more X. 1974 and 1975 are the last Pure X'ers, but they are Late, with miniscule Millennial traits, and 1985 and 1986 are the first Pure Y'ers, but Early, with miniscule Gen X traits. That is for Def.# 7.

Def. #9, there are no cusps, I just use 1976-1981 as Late Gen X with varying degrees of Millennial influences, and 1982-1987 as Early Millennial with varying degrees of Gen X influences.


----------



## Cocoa Puff

Willtip98 said:


> Or just the end of Gen Y in general. This aligns well with my thread about this I made a few months ago: https://www.personalitycafe.com/gen...y-millennials-should-end-1998-not-1996-a.html


Would you personally prefer this?

Speaking of the Y/Z Cusp, I would say the mid-late 90's babies (1995-1997) are the last to truly lean Y, and the early 2000's babies (2001-2003) are the first to truly lean Z, and the late 90's babies (1998-2000) are the true cusps, with 1998 leans Y, 1999 is 50/50, 2000 leans Z, but that depends on them.

I personally would say that 1999 is the ultimate Y/Z Cusp birth year because:
Reasons for being Y
1. They can remember the Early 00's.
2. Were born in the 90's.
3. Became preteens before 2010.
4. Graduated high school before Parkland.
5. Graduated high school the Generation Z was truly recognized.
6. Started high school before the 2010's politics were truly in effect.
7. Probably the very last to remember 9/11 (if they lived in NY at the time).
And more.
Reasons for being Z
1. Probably doesn't remember 9/11.
2. Had a part of their childhood in the 2010's, the prime Z childhood decade.
3. Their childhoods peak in the mid-late 2000's (which is when Z kid culture was rising).
4. Graduated high school during Trump's presidency.
5. Spent most of their high school years in the second half of the 2010's.
6. Can't vote until the 2020 election next year.
7. Can't drink alcohol or, in NJ, smoke tobacco until the 2020's.
And more.

1993 and 1994 babies are Pure Y, albeit Late Y, and could probably have a few Z traits, but nothing significant. 2004 and 2005 are Pure Z, albeit Early Z, and probably do have a few Millennial traits, but nothing significant, like probably less than 10 percent. Honestly, though, are probably 100% Y and Z, respectively. The Core of Y are born in the very late 80's and early 90's (roughly 1988-1992), with 1990 babies being the ultimate Millennial. The Core of Z are born in the late 2000's (roughly 2006-2010), with 2008 babies being the ultimate Gen Zer.

For Y and Z, these are all of the approximate percentage traits of each birth year, excluding the X/Y and Z/Alpha Cusp:

1986 - Pure Early Y (93.33% Y, 6.66% X) or maybe (100% Y)
1987 - Pure Early Y (96.66% Y, 3.33% X) or maybe (100% Y)
1988 - Core Y (100% Y)
1989 - Core Y (100% Y)
1990 - Core Y (1000% Y, because it's the ultimate Y birth year)
1991 - Core Y (100% Y)
1992 - Core Y (100% Y)
1993 - Pure Late Y (96.66% Y, 3.33% Z) or maybe (100% Y)
1994 - Pure Late Y (93.33% Y, 6.66% Z) or maybe (100% Y)
1995 - Y/Z Cusp (90% Y, 10% Z)
1996 - Y/Z Cusp (80% Y, 20% Z)
1997 - Y/Z Cusp (70% Y, 30% Z)
1998 - Y/Z Cusp (60% Y, 40% Z)
1999 - Y/Z Cusp (50% Y, 50% Z)
2000 - Y/Z Cusp (40% Y, 60% Z)
2001 - Y/Z Cusp (30% Y, 70% Z)
2002 - Y/Z Cusp (20% Y, 80% Z)
2003 - Y/Z Cusp (10% Y, 90% Z)
2004 - Pure Early Z (93.3% Z, 6.66% Y) or maybe (100% Y)
2005 - Pure Early Z (96.66% Z, 3.33% Y) or maybe (100% Y)
2006 - Core Z (100% Z)
2007 - Core Z (100% Z)
2008 - Core Z (1000% Z, because it's the ultimate Z birth year)
2009 - Core Z (100% Z)
2010 - Core Z (100% Z)
2011 - Pure Late Z (96.66% Z, 3.33% Alpha) or maybe (100% Y)
2012 - Pure Late Z (93.33% Z, 6.66% Alpha) or maybe (100% Y)


----------



## Willtip98

Cocoa Puff said:


> Would you personally prefer this?
> 
> Speaking of the Y/Z Cusp, I would say the mid-late 90's babies (1995-1997) are the last to truly lean Y, and the early 2000's babies (2001-2003) are the first to truly lean Z, and the late 90's babies (1998-2000) are the true cusps, with 1998 leans Y, 1999 is 50/50, 2000 leans Z, but that depends on them.
> 
> I personally would say that 1999 is the ultimate Y/Z Cusp birth year because:
> Reasons for being Y
> 1. They can remember the Early 00's.
> 2. Were born in the 90's.
> 3. Became preteens before 2010.
> 4. Graduated high school before Parkland.
> 5. Graduated high school the Generation Z was truly recognized.
> 6. Started high school before the 2010's politics were truly in effect.
> 7. Probably the very last to remember 9/11 (if they lived in NY at the time).
> And more.
> Reasons for being Z
> 1. Probably doesn't remember 9/11.
> 2. Had a part of their childhood in the 2010's, the prime Z childhood decade.
> 3. Their childhoods peak in the mid-late 2000's (which is when Z kid culture was rising).
> 4. Graduated high school during Trump's presidency.
> 5. Spent most of their high school years in the second half of the 2010's.
> 6. Can't vote until the 2020 election next year.
> 7. Can't drink alcohol or, in NJ, smoke tobacco until the 2020's.
> And more.
> 
> 1993 and 1994 babies are Pure Y, albeit Late Y, and could probably have a few Z traits, but nothing significant. 2004 and 2005 are Pure Z, albeit Early Z, and probably do have a few Millennial traits, but nothing significant, like probably less than 10 percent. Honestly, though, are probably 100% Y and Z, respectively. The Core of Y are born in the very late 80's and early 90's (roughly 1988-1992), with 1990 babies being the ultimate Millennial. The Core of Z are born in the late 2000's (roughly 2006-2010), with 2008 babies being the ultimate Gen Zer.
> 
> For Y and Z, these are all of the approximate percentage traits of each birth year, excluding the X/Y and Z/Alpha Cusp:
> 
> 1986 - Pure Early Y (93.33% Y, 6.66% X) or maybe (100% Y)
> 1987 - Pure Early Y (96.66% Y, 3.33% X) or maybe (100% Y)
> 1988 - Core Y (100% Y)
> 1989 - Core Y (100% Y)
> 1990 - Core Y (1000% Y, because it's the ultimate Y birth year)
> 1991 - Core Y (100% Y)
> 1992 - Core Y (100% Y)
> 1993 - Pure Late Y (96.66% Y, 3.33% Z) or maybe (100% Y)
> 1994 - Pure Late Y (93.33% Y, 6.66% Z) or maybe (100% Y)
> 1995 - Y/Z Cusp (90% Y, 10% Z)
> 1996 - Y/Z Cusp (80% Y, 20% Z)
> 1997 - Y/Z Cusp (70% Y, 30% Z)
> 1998 - Y/Z Cusp (60% Y, 40% Z)
> 1999 - Y/Z Cusp (50% Y, 50% Z)
> 2000 - Y/Z Cusp (40% Y, 60% Z)
> 2001 - Y/Z Cusp (30% Y, 70% Z)
> 2002 - Y/Z Cusp (20% Y, 80% Z)
> 2003 - Y/Z Cusp (10% Y, 90% Z)
> 2004 - Pure Early Z (93.3% Z, 6.66% Y) or maybe (100% Y)
> 2005 - Pure Early Z (96.66% Z, 3.33% Y) or maybe (100% Y)
> 2006 - Core Z (100% Z)
> 2007 - Core Z (100% Z)
> 2008 - Core Z (1000% Z, because it's the ultimate Z birth year)
> 2009 - Core Z (100% Z)
> 2010 - Core Z (100% Z)
> 2011 - Pure Late Z (96.66% Z, 3.33% Alpha) or maybe (100% Y)
> 2012 - Pure Late Z (93.33% Z, 6.66% Alpha) or maybe (100% Y)


That's better.


----------



## karlpalaka

Cocoa Puff said:


> Willtip98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or just the end of Gen Y in general. This aligns well with my thread about this I made a few months ago: https://www.personalitycafe.com/gen...y-millennials-should-end-1998-not-1996-a.html
> 
> 
> 
> Even though with the 1980-1998 definition of Gen Y that I just explained with 1998 being the ultimate cusp, with 1980 being the ultimate cusp on the opposite side, it does seem easier to point why they are the last of Y then they are the first of Z, that is why I would consider them the tail-end of Millennials in my other 1982-1999 definition of Millennials. I'm okay with 1981-1996, too, but I don't see it that way as much anymore, and I generally disagree with 1980-1994. I like the Strauss-Howe definition of 1982-2004 because of its historical research and I don't mind it, but I personally would not use that.
Click to expand...

Oddly, the 1981-1996 definition irks me more than the 1980-1994 definition, since I ,* a 22-year old *, would be considered as the oldest member of the generation that *newborns of 2019* are currently a part of, but not in the same generation as other* 22 year olds *, who are *not even five months older than me *but somehow managed to be born the year before I was born. 1999 in my opinion is the best cutoff. Honestly, we cant really assume how someone born in 1999 experienced life cause of the year that person was born in. All we know is it is the final year of the millennium, and that person was the last to be alive in it, and nobody born during at least the next 800-900 years will be able to be alive for two millennia unless someone manages to suceed in mastering immortality. 

I dont like Strauss and Howe cause of the way they defined baby boomers. I even made a thread about it. 

https://www.personalitycafe.com/#/topics/1318553

Bottom line, I just consider every two decades as one generation without having any generation span across two centuries. It is the easiest way for me to remember what years are in what generation. Also, these labels are garbage considering its been decades, and none of us can come to an agreement on a cutoff for these generations.


----------



## karlpalaka

Cocoa Puff said:


> Willtip98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or just the end of Gen Y in general. This aligns well with my thread about this I made a few months ago: https://www.personalitycafe.com/gen...y-millennials-should-end-1998-not-1996-a.html
> 
> 
> 
> Would you personally prefer this?
> 
> Speaking of the Y/Z Cusp, I would say the mid-late 90's babies (1995-1997) are the last to truly lean Y, and the early 2000's babies (2001-2003) are the first to truly lean Z, and the late 90's babies (1998-2000) are the true cusps, with 1998 leans Y, 1999 is 50/50, 2000 leans Z, but that depends on them.
> 
> I personally would say that 1999 is the ultimate Y/Z Cusp birth year because:
> Reasons for being Y
> 1. They can remember the Early 00's.
> 2. Were born in the 90's.
> 3. Became preteens before 2010.
> 4. Graduated high school before Parkland.
> 5. Graduated high school the Generation Z was truly recognized.
> 6. Started high school before the 2010's politics were truly in effect.
> 7. Probably the very last to remember 9/11 (if they lived in NY at the time).
> And more.
> Reasons for being Z
> 1. Probably doesn't remember 9/11.
> 2. Had a part of their childhood in the 2010's, the prime Z childhood decade.
> 3. Their childhoods peak in the mid-late 2000's (which is when Z kid culture was rising).
> 4. Graduated high school during Trump's presidency.
> 5. Spent most of their high school years in the second half of the 2010's.
> 6. Can't vote until the 2020 election next year.
> 7. Can't drink alcohol or, in NJ, smoke tobacco until the 2020's.
> And more.
> 
> 1993 and 1994 babies are Pure Y, albeit Late Y, and could probably have a few Z traits, but nothing significant. 2004 and 2005 are Pure Z, albeit Early Z, and probably do have a few Millennial traits, but nothing significant, like probably less than 10 percent. Honestly, though, are probably 100% Y and Z, respectively. The Core of Y are born in the very late 80's and early 90's (roughly 1988-1992), with 1990 babies being the ultimate Millennial. The Core of Z are born in the late 2000's (roughly 2006-2010), with 2008 babies being the ultimate Gen Zer.
> 
> For Y and Z, these are all of the approximate percentage traits of each birth year, excluding the X/Y and Z/Alpha Cusp:
> 
> 1986 - Pure Early Y (93.33% Y, 6.66% X) or maybe (100% Y)
> 1987 - Pure Early Y (96.66% Y, 3.33% X) or maybe (100% Y)
> 1988 - Core Y (100% Y)
> 1989 - Core Y (100% Y)
> 1990 - Core Y (1000% Y, because it's the ultimate Y birth year)
> 1991 - Core Y (100% Y)
> 1992 - Core Y (100% Y)
> 1993 - Pure Late Y (96.66% Y, 3.33% Z) or maybe (100% Y)
> 1994 - Pure Late Y (93.33% Y, 6.66% Z) or maybe (100% Y)
> 1995 - Y/Z Cusp (90% Y, 10% Z)
> 1996 - Y/Z Cusp (80% Y, 20% Z)
> 1997 - Y/Z Cusp (70% Y, 30% Z)
> 1998 - Y/Z Cusp (60% Y, 40% Z)
> 1999 - Y/Z Cusp (50% Y, 50% Z)
> 2000 - Y/Z Cusp (40% Y, 60% Z)
> 2001 - Y/Z Cusp (30% Y, 70% Z)
> 2002 - Y/Z Cusp (20% Y, 80% Z)
> 2003 - Y/Z Cusp (10% Y, 90% Z)
> 2004 - Pure Early Z (93.3% Z, 6.66% Y) or maybe (100% Y)
> 2005 - Pure Early Z (96.66% Z, 3.33% Y) or maybe (100% Y)
> 2006 - Core Z (100% Z)
> 2007 - Core Z (100% Z)
> 2008 - Core Z (1000% Z, because it's the ultimate Z birth year)
> 2009 - Core Z (100% Z)
> 2010 - Core Z (100% Z)
> 2011 - Pure Late Z (96.66% Z, 3.33% Alpha) or maybe (100% Y)
> 2012 - Pure Late Z (93.33% Z, 6.66% Alpha) or maybe (100% Y)
Click to expand...

I would say 1992 would be the first year to have a couple of Z traits. In my opinion, 1985 is the first year to be completely Y without any x traits, and 1991 is the last year to be completely Y without any Z traits. I chose 1984 cause they were the last to be in K-12 during the 80s, which is a very X trait and they were the last to graduate high school before home computer use in the us hit 50% around late spring of 2003, and 1991 as the last to be in the complete Y group, since they were the last to have their hormones kick in before the 90s ended and graduate high school before the 2010s and before the ipad was released in 2010, and 1992 would be the oldest who may not be able to remember 9/11 considering I hear a lot of people who cant remember their single digit ages.


----------



## California Kid

I'll ask this question again, what standards are you all using to place people into generations? As I mentioned millions of times, there are two classes to each generation, not one whole identity. A 1997 person might not feel he or she is part of Gen Z is that he or she based on the trends of the younger side instead of, the older ones. I'll lay down one example.

Older Gen Z: HS era primarily under Obama

Younger Gen Z: HS era primarily under Trump and potential future president.


----------



## Willtip98

California Kid said:


> I'll ask this question again, what standards are you all using to place people into generations? As I mentioned millions of times, there are two classes to each generation, not one whole identity. A 1997 person might not feel he or she is part of Gen Z is that he or she based on the trends of the younger side instead of, the older ones. I'll lay down one example.
> 
> Older Gen Z: HS era primarily under Obama
> 
> Younger Gen Z: HS era primarily under Trump and potential future president.


If that's the case, Gen Z would start at 1993, as they spent 2.5 years of high school under Obama and just 1.5 years under Bush 43. But, only one source (Statistics Canada) has it starting there right now. 

Keep in mind, while a President is elected in November, they don't officially move into the White House until January of the next year. So a '93 baby would've spent the second semester of their Sophomore year under Obama.


----------



## Cocoa Puff

California Kid said:


> I'll ask this question again, what standards are you all using to place people into generations? As I mentioned millions of times, there are two classes to each generation, not one whole identity. A 1997 person might not feel he or she is part of Gen Z is that he or she based on the trends of the younger side instead of, the older ones. I'll lay down one example.
> 
> Older Gen Z: HS era primarily under Obama
> 
> Younger Gen Z: HS era primarily under Trump and potential future president.


I'm guessing your definition of Gen Z from that perspective is 1993-2008. You see I have nine definitions so not all of them have a standard, but I will list the main three that I agree with:

Def. 5 is based mostly on presidential elections and political events. Like Millennials are 1981-1996 and Gen Z is 1997-2012, basically Pew's definition.

Def. 7 is one that I made up but can be a practical use. It is an 18-year generation, with 1944-1962 as Boomers, 1962-1980 as Gen X, 1980-1998 as Millennials, 1998-2016 as Gen Z, and so on. For example, 1962 is equally Boomer and Gen X because they came of age in the 1980s, had basically all of their college years under Reagan but came of age under Carter, graduated high school post-Disco but pre-MTV, were children in the late 1960s, grew up primarily in the 1970s, etc. 1980 is equally Gen X and Millennial because they were born in the 1980s, finish college post-9/11, graduated high school before Columbine, came of age before the Millennium/Y2K era was in full motion, the last to truly be 1980s kids (1981 and 1982 babies still had more of their childhood in the 80s but had a significant time as kids in the early 90s), last quintessential 90s teen, started their double-digits in the 90s and 20s in the 2000s, started high school after Kurt Cobain died but before Windows 95, etc. 1998 is equally Millennial and Gen Z because they are the last to remember 9/11 (1999 is a stretch), last to vote in 2016 election and graduate under Obama, last to drink in the 2010s, first to graduate college in the 2020s, last to be in middle school in the 2000s, had none of their peak childhood (6-8) in the early 2000s, don't remember the 90s, probably don't remember any of the 20th century, etc.

Def. 9 is also an 18-year theory, for example, 1946 is the first Boomer because they were the first full birth year born after WWII, 1963 is the last because they graduated high school before MTV, last 70s teens; 1964 is the first Gen Xer because they were born after Kennedy got shot, the birth rate started going down with them, graduated after MTV started, and first 80s teens, 1981 is the last because they were the last to come of age in the 90s (last decade of 20th century and 2nd millennium), last to start high school before Windows 95 dropped, but barely (the first to start after if it was September and not August of '95), last to not be a teen during 9/11; 1982 is the first Millennial because they were the first babies to have their parents use the "Baby on Board" signs on their strollers, first to come of age in the 2000s and new millennium (technically which started in 2001 along with the 21st century), first to truly start high school after Windows 95, first to be a teen in the second half of the 90s, going by the 3-12 rule, they are hybrid kids of the 80s and 90s, or better yet the first 90s kids if childhood was 3-13 or 4-12, 1999 are the last because they were last to be born in the 90s, very last to possibly remember 9/11, graduated high school pre-Parkland and before Gen Z was really known, last to hit their double-digits in the 2000s, last to become teens before the 2012 end of the world event and born before Y2K; 2000 is the first Gen Z because they were born in the 2000s, cannot remember 9/11, born after Y2K, first to hit their double-digits in the 2010s, graduated high school post-Parkland, 2017 is the last because they were born before Parkland, the last to hit their childhood peak with Trump in office, last to be born in a world where 50% of the world's population did not have internet/smartphones, last to be born or conceived when Obama was still in office.

Those are what I have. I know it was super long, but eh.


----------



## Cocoa Puff

@Willtip98, will this work better for you?

Pure Late Silent (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Boomer influences or is just probably 100% Silent) = 1939-1941 (late 1938-mid 1941, a.k.a. Classes of 1957-1959) Late-ish 40s kids

Silent/Boomer Cusp = 1942-1948 (late 1941-mid 1948, a.k.a. Classes of 1960-1966) Predominantly 50s kids
Classes of 1960-1962 (late 1941-mid 1944, a.k.a. 40s/50s kid hybrids, leaning 50s) lean Silent, Classes of 1964-1966 (late 1945-mid 1948, a.k.a. Pure 50s kids) lean Boomer, Class of 1963 (late 1944-mid 1945, a.k.a. Early 50s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Silent or Boomer

Pure Early Boomer (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Silent influences or is just probably 100% Boomer) = 1949-1951 (late 1948-mid 1951, a.k.a. Classes of 1967-1969) Late-ish 50s kids

Core Boomer (Absolutely Baby Boomer) = 1952-1956 (late 1951-mid 1956, a.k.a. Classes of 1970-1974) Mostly 60s kids

Pure Late Boomer (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few X influences or is just probably 100% Boomer) = 1957-1959 (late 1956-mid 1959, a.k.a. Classes of 1975-1977) Pure 60s kids

Boomer/X Cusp = 1960-1966 (late 1959-mid 1966, a.k.a. Classes of 1978-1984) 60s/70s kid hybrids, leaning 70s
Classes of 1978-1980 (late 1959-mid 1962, a.k.a. Late 60s kids) lean Boomer, Classes of 1982-1984 (late 1963-mid 1966, a.k.a. Early-ish 70s kids) lean X, Class of 1981 (late 1962-mid 1963, a.k.a. Early 70s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Boomer or X

Pure Early X (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Boomer influences or is just probably 100% X) = 1967-1969 (late 1966-mid 1969, a.k.a. Classes of 1985-1987) Pure 70s kids

Core X (Absolutely Gen X) = 1970-1974 (late 1969-mid 1974, a.k.a. Classes of 1988-1992) 70s/80s kid hybrids

Pure Late X (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Millennial influences or is just probably 100% X) = 1975-1977 (late 1974-mid 1977, a.k.a. Classes of 1993-1995) Early-mid 80s kids


Gen X/Y Cusp = 1978-1984 (late 1977-mid 1984, a.k.a. Classes of 1996-2002) Mostly 80s kids
Classes of 1996-1998 (late 1977-mid 1980, a.k.a. Mid-late 80s kids) lean X, Classes of 2000-2002 (late 1981-mid 1984, a.k.a. 80s/90s kid hybrids, mostly 90s) lean Y, Classes of 1999 (late 1980-mid 1981, a.k.a. Late 80s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean X or Y

Pure Early Y (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen X influences or is just probably 100% Y) = 1985-1987 (late 1984-mid 1987, a.k.a. Classes of 2003-2005) Early-mid 90s kids

Core Y (Absolutely Gen Y) = 1988-1992 (late 1987-mid 1992, a.k.a. Classes of 2006-2010) Mid-late 90s kids

Pure Late Y (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Z influences or is just probably 100% Y) = 1993-1995 (late 1992-mid 1995, a.k.a. Classes of 2011-2013) Early 00s kids

Gen Y/Z Cusp = 1996-2002 (late 1995-mid 2002, a.k.a. Classes of 2014-2020) 00s kids
Classes of 2014-2016 (late 1995-mid 1998, a.k.a. Pure 00s kids) lean Y, Classes of 2018-2020 (late 1999-mid 2002, a.k.a. Late 00s kids) lean Z, Class of 2017 (late 1998-mid 1999, a.k.a. Mid-late 00s kids, could be either mid or late) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Y or Z

Pure Early Z (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Millennial influences or is just probably 100% Z) = 2003-2005 (late 2002-mid 2005, a.k.a. Classes of 2021-2023) Early 10s kids

Core Z (Absolutely Gen Z) = 2006-2010 (late 2005-mid 2010, a.k.a. Classes of 2024-2028) 10s kids

Pure Late Z (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Alpha influences or is just probably 100% Z) = 2011-2013 (late 2010-mid 2013, a.k.a. Classes of 2029-2031) 10s/20s kid hybrids, leaning 10s

Gen Z/Alpha Cusp = 2014-2020 (late 2013-mid 2020, a.k.a. Classes of 2032-2038) 20s kids
Classes of 2032-2034 (late 2013-mid 2016, a.k.a. Early-ish 20s kids) lean Z, Classes of 2036-2038 (late 2017-mid 2020, a.k.a. Mid-late 20s kids) lean Alpha, Class of 2035 (late 2016-mid 2017, a.k.a. Pure 20s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Z or Alpha

Pure Early Alpha (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Z influences or is just probably 100% Alpha) = 2021-2023 (late 2020-mid 2023, a.k.a. Classes of 2039-2041) 20s/30s kid hybrids, leaning 20s


----------



## California Kid

Willtip98 said:


> California Kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask this question again, what standards are you all using to place people into generations? As I mentioned millions of times, there are two classes to each generation, not one whole identity. A 1997 person might not feel he or she is part of Gen Z is that he or she based on the trends of the younger side instead of, the older ones. I'll lay down one example.
> 
> Older Gen Z: HS era primarily under Obama
> 
> Younger Gen Z: HS era primarily under Trump and potential future president.
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case, Gen Z will start in 1993, as they spent 2.5 years of high school under Obama and just 1.5 years under Bush 43. But, only one source (Statistics Canada) has it starting there right now.
> 
> Keep in mind, while a President is elected in November, they don't officially move into the White House until January of the next year. So a '93 baby would've spent the second semester of their Sophomore year under Obama.
Click to expand...




Cocoa Puff said:


> California Kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask this question again, what standards are you all using to place people into generations? As I mentioned millions of times, there are two classes to each generation, not one whole identity. A 1997 person might not feel he or she is part of Gen Z is that he or she based on the trends of the younger side instead of, the older ones. I'll lay down one example.
> 
> Older Gen Z: HS era primarily under Obama
> 
> Younger Gen Z: HS era primarily under Trump and potential future president.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing your definition of Gen Z from that perspective is 1993-2008.
Click to expand...

No. Not quite. That was only one example. Again, you have to look at social, cultural, political, etc. Heres another distinction between both Gen Z groups.

Average older Zers: Instagram in high school 

Average Younger Zers: VSCO on high school.


----------



## California Kid

Cocoa Puff said:


> @Willtip98, will this work better for you?
> 
> Pure Late Silent (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Boomer influences or is just probably 100% Silent) = 1939-1941 (late 1938-mid 1941, a.k.a. Classes of 1957-1959) Late-ish 40s kids
> 
> Silent/Boomer Cusp = 1942-1948 (late 1941-mid 1948, a.k.a. Classes of 1960-1966) Predominantly 50s kids
> Classes of 1960-1962 (late 1941-mid 1944, a.k.a. 40s/50s kid hybrids, leaning 50s) lean Silent, Classes of 1964-1966 (late 1945-mid 1948, a.k.a. Pure 50s kids) lean Boomer, Class of 1963 (late 1944-mid 1945, a.k.a. Early 50s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Silent or Boomer
> 
> Pure Early Boomer (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Silent influences or is just probably 100% Boomer) = 1949-1951 (late 1948-mid 1951, a.k.a. Classes of 1967-1969) Late-ish 50s kids
> 
> Core Boomer (Absolutely Baby Boomer) = 1952-1956 (late 1951-mid 1956, a.k.a. Classes of 1970-1974) Mostly 60s kids
> 
> Pure Late Boomer (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few X influences or is just probably 100% Boomer) = 1957-1959 (late 1956-mid 1959, a.k.a. Classes of 1975-1977) Pure 60s kids
> 
> Boomer/X Cusp = 1960-1966 (late 1959-mid 1966, a.k.a. Classes of 1978-1984) 60s/70s kid hybrids, leaning 70s
> Classes of 1978-1980 (late 1959-mid 1962, a.k.a. Late 60s kids) lean Boomer, Classes of 1982-1984 (late 1963-mid 1966, a.k.a. Early-ish 70s kids) lean X, Class of 1981 (late 1962-mid 1963, a.k.a. Early 70s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Boomer or X
> 
> Pure Early X (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Boomer influences or is just probably 100% X) = 1967-1969 (late 1966-mid 1969, a.k.a. Classes of 1985-1987) Pure 70s kids
> 
> Core X (Absolutely Gen X) = 1970-1974 (late 1969-mid 1974, a.k.a. Classes of 1988-1992) 70s/80s kid hybrids
> 
> Pure LateX (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Millennial influences or is just probably 100% X) = 1975-1977 (late 1974-mid 1977, a.k.a. Classes of 1993-1995) Early-mid 80s kids
> 
> 
> Gen X/Y Cusp = 1978-1984 (late 1977-mid 1984, a.k.a. Classes of 1996-2002) Mostly 80s kids
> Classes of 1996-1998 (late 1977-mid 1980, a.k.a. Mid-late 80s kids) lean X, Classes of 2000-2002 (late 1981-mid 1984, a.k.a. 80s/90s kid hybrids, mostly 90s) lean Y, Classes of 1999 (late 1980-mid 1981, a.k.a. Late 80s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean X or Y
> 
> Pure Early Y (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen X influences or is just probably 100% Y) = 1985-1987 (late 1984-mid 1987, a.k.a. Classes of 2003-2005) Early-mid 90s kids
> 
> Core Y (Absolutely Gen Y) = 1988-1992 (late 1987-mid 1992, a.k.a. Classes of 2006-2010) Mid-late 90s kids
> 
> Pure Late Y (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Z influences or is just probably 100% Y) = 1993-1995 (late 1992-mid 1995, a.k.a. Classes of 2011-2013) Early 00s kids
> 
> Gen Y/Z Cusp = 1996-2002 (late 1995-mid 2002, a.k.a. Classes of 2014-2020) 00s kids
> Classes of 2014-2016 (late 1995-mid 1998, a.k.a. Pure 00s kids) lean Y, Classes of 2018-2020 (late 1999-mid 2002, a.k.a. Late 00s kids) lean Z, Class of 2017 (late 1998-mid 1999, a.k.a. Mid-late 00s kids, could be either mid or late) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Y or Z
> 
> Pure Early Z (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Millennial influences or is just probably 100% Z) = 2003-2005 (late 2002-mid 2005, a.k.a. Classes of 2021-2023) Early 10s kids
> 
> Core Z (Absolutely Gen Z) = 2006-2010 (late 2005-mid 2010, a.k.a. Classes of 2024-2028) 10s kids
> 
> Pure Late Z (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Alpha influences or is just probably 100% Z) = 2011-2013 (late 2010-mid 2013, a.k.a. Classes of 2029-2031) 10s/20s kid hybrids, leaning 10s
> 
> Gen Z/Alpha Cusp = 2014-2020 (late 2013-mid 2020, a.k.a. Classes of 2032-2038) 20s kids
> Classes of 2032-2034 (late 2013-mid 2016, a.k.a. Early-ish 20s kids) lean Z, Classes of 2036-2038 (late 2017-mid 2020, a.k.a. Mid-late 20s kids) lean Alpha, Class of 2035 (late 2016-mid 2017, a.k.a. Pure 20s kids) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Z or Alpha
> 
> Pure Early Alpha (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Z influences or is just probably 100% Alpha) = 2021-2023 (late 2020-mid 2023, a.k.a. Classes of 2039-2041) 20s/30s kid hybrids, leaning 20s


Are you aware that not all states use the September-August cutoff? That one is tricky.


----------



## Willtip98

Cocoa Puff said:


> Pure Early Y (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen X influences or is just probably 100% Y) = 1985-1987 (late 1984-mid 1987, a.k.a. Classes of 2003-2005) Early-mid 90s kids
> 
> Core Y (Absolutely Gen Y) = 1988-1992 (late 1987-mid 1992, a.k.a. Classes of 2006-2010) Mid-late 90s kids
> 
> Pure Late Y (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Z influences or is just probably 100% Y) = 1993-1995 (late 1992-mid 1995, a.k.a. Classes of 2011-2013) Early 00s kids
> 
> Gen Y/Z Cusp = 1996-2002 (late 1995-mid 2002, a.k.a. Classes of 2014-2020) 00s kids
> Classes of 2014-2016 (late 1995-mid 1998, a.k.a. Pure 00s kids) lean Y, Classes of 2018-2020 (late 1999-mid 2002, a.k.a. Late 00s kids) lean Z, Class of 2017 (late 1998-mid 1999, a.k.a. Mid-late 00s kids, could be either mid or late) is perfectly 50/50, can either lean Y or Z
> 
> Pure Early Z (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Millennial influences or is just probably 100% Z) = 2003-2005 (late 2002-mid 2005, a.k.a. Classes of 2021-2023) Early 10s kids
> 
> Core Z (Absolutely Gen Z) = 2006-2010 (late 2005-mid 2010, a.k.a. Classes of 2024-2028) 10s kids
> 
> Pure Late Z (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Alpha influences or is just probably 100% Z) = 2011-2013 (late 2010-mid 2013, a.k.a. Classes of 2029-2031) 10s/20s kid hybrids, leaning 10s


I wouldn't consider the C/O 2018-2020 to be cusps. They were the classes that marched out of schools after the Parkland shooting to protest gun violence (Along with the C/O 2021, who were the freshman then), whereas the C/O 2017 and before were in college/out of college by then, so they never participated in the walkouts. Not spending any of their core childhood years (Ages 5-9/10) in the Web 1.0/Pre-YouTube/Pre-Social Media era is also a pretty big divider for me.


----------



## karlpalaka

California Kid said:


> I'll ask this question again, what standards are you all using to place people into generations? As I mentioned millions of times, there are two classes to each generation, not one whole identity. A 1997 person might not feel he or she is part of Gen Z is that he or she based on the trends of the younger side instead of, the older ones. I'll lay down one example.
> 
> Older Gen Z: HS era primarily under Obama
> 
> Younger Gen Z: HS era primarily under Trump and potential future president.


1995 would be the first to have all four years under Obama with 98 being the last.


----------



## karlpalaka

California Kid said:


> Are you aware that not all states use the September-August cutoff? That one is tricky.


You do also know some school districts have their cutoff in December itself, letting November borns graduate with those born in January of their same year. So, this will be an unfilled hole.


----------

